# Men in Knee-high-boots ?????



## Rich-and-drunk

Hey guys....

I just loooooove knee-high boots.... but unfortunately, they are really very hard to get for boys without looking like a gothic. 
A couple of days ago I found a pair , but they are actually made for women, which you can't tell, because they look like normal knee-high boots, flat, no heels.....

But I was wondering, I mean, there has to be a reason why they are so not-availabe for men.... 

How do you feel about men in knee high boots???? Not thigh high, knee high, of course I would wear them OVER my pants/jeans/whatever, no heels, flat, and not really feminine....

Please give me your honest opinions, since those shoes only cost like 100 bucks...... and I would totally get them, if you'd agree...... ;o)

Thanks in advance.... 

xOxO

R-A-D


----------



## galligator

Do they fit your style & are you comfortable wearing them? Most men wear boots under boot cut denim, so little more than the toe shows, but if you are comfortable with your style, than go for it.  I'm not a big believer in following fashion - rather find whatever style you are comfortable with and works for you.  You may need to watch how you pair up pants if you plan to tuck them in, otherwise there is the risk of looking costumey (Ren Faire, goth). But, some of my favorite outfits ride the alt/goth industrial line & that's fine with me.  

Key question: Will it work with your style, do you love it & does it make you feel great?

Another thing to consider: Will you have non-buyers remorse if you pass this up? Nothing suck more than taking 10 years to find something that sold out when you first fell in love with it.


----------



## samhainophobia

I like knee-high boots on men, but like the previous poster, my taste DOES tend strongly to goth/industrial. I don't see why a more understated boot wouldn't work equally well, though. 

I do think that if they're your style and you like them, you should go ahead and wear them .


----------



## shaq91

i luv knee boots but i like ones with heels lol. i tuck my jeans into them, and i think they look great.


----------



## VPT

If they have the look to pull it off then why not? But I'll draw the line at them wearing tights and the boots... like Robin Hood or a court jester


----------



## aquablueness

I think as long as you like them and you feel comfortable wearing them, go for it. But since you're probably looking for more of an opinion than what i just gave, then maybe if you bought them and posted some pictures here, we'd have more feedback to give.


----------



## HauteMama

I am not fond of men in knee high boots over pants, but that is irrelevant. I am a very firm believer in wearing what you love and what makes you feel like YOU, not what everyone else expects you to be. So don't wear the boots for people like me, and don't NOT wear them for people like me. Try them on with an outfit you'd like to wear with them, look in the mirror and you should know immediately whether you have to have them or not. Go with YOUR heart, not mine!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Thanks a lot.... okay, well, I always wear skinny jeans, so they won't "pop" out .... LOL.... so no Robin Hood Look or that freaking cat with the boots.... xDDD

Okay, you made me buy them, today I'll go back to the store and get them....

as soon as I'll find the time to take pictures, I will, and I will post them in here....

AND THEN I WANT YOUR HONEST OPINIONS !!!!!!  

Thanks so much....


----------



## chantal

I have seen a few men rock the hunter rainboots with their jeans tucked in. (Those are knee high!)


----------



## aquablueness

Rich-and-drunk said:


> Thanks a lot.... okay, well, I always wear skinny jeans, so they won't "pop" out .... LOL.... so no Robin Hood Look or that freaking cat with the boots.... xDDD
> 
> Okay, you made me buy them, today I'll go back to the store and get them....
> 
> as soon as I'll find the time to take pictures, I will, and I will post them in here....
> 
> AND THEN I WANT YOUR HONEST OPINIONS !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much....


 
he he he, i'll be back to check. sorry, i don't mean to make you buy them, but, you'd probably get the most of our opinion if you do. we'll be waiting.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

post a pic!!!!


----------



## Jenova

They sound great - get them on and get your camera out.


----------



## coco13

You look like the sort of person who could carry the look off so I would say 'do it!'.  X


----------



## Pishi

Funny, I was just ribbing my BF about this, and telling him that I was going to buy him a pair for Xmas.  I think I read too many Regency period english romance novels as a girl.  I have this thing about men in "riding pants" with glossy boots!  It's hilarious to see a post about this.  I say go for it!  I think it's hot!  And I want to see pictures!  Men should be able to have more flexibility in their dress.


----------



## aquablueness

so, did you ever get them?


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I did.... and the same evening I got sick .... I am lying in bed with fiever.... but now worries... as soon as I am feeling better I will take those pics..... I did not forget about you guys   ....

Have a nice weekend....


----------



## orinoco

feel better soon!  can't wait for the pics!


----------



## kissfrommars

It would remind me of Kevin Jonas and I have to admit, dudes got style! go for it!!!


----------



## kissfrommars

Theres a picture of him in some,

and woops - I see youve already gotten them! can't wait for pictures !


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Okay.... My shoes are a little bigger, than the ones on your pics.... xDDD

Hope you like it....

I prefer it with black jeans, but I took also pics in white jeans to show the difference.....

Please, be honest how you feel about that....
the funny thing is that three days ago there was the Chanel Paris-Moscou Prêt-A-Porter Show where Lagerfeld had a lot of male models and clothes.... and most of them wear shoes just like mine.... xDDDD 

Sorry about the crappy pics...
Here we go....


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

and one more....






sooooooooooooo....


what do you think??????


----------



## samhainophobia

I like them a lot.


----------



## naad

Those boots look great on you!!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Thank you.... glad you like.... ;o)


----------



## Queen_Kitty

They definitely look amazing! I love them with the white pants too, and I thought that white pants seemed like something a guy couldn't wear!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Queen_Kitty said:


> They definitely look amazing! I love them with the white pants too, and I thought that white pants seemed like something a guy couldn't wear!



Thank you.... I wasn't quite sure about the white one, I kinda like it, but I prefer the black style.... ;o)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think they look really great on you!


----------



## maniacalmollie

I think they look terrific! Fun, quirky style.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

You guys are awesome.... thank you soo much....

I just found the Chanel Paris Moscou Pics from the men wearing also those boots.....

Enjoy....











I think it looks great.....


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

and three more...









	

		
			
		

		
	
.

what do you think?


----------



## ahertz

Looks great on you!  Just remember that men have been wearing tall boots over pants a lot longer than women.


----------



## REYNALD0C

YES! Riding boots!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

ahertz said:


> Looks great on you!  Just remember that men have been wearing tall boots over pants a lot longer than women.



Really? I had absolutely no idea....


----------



## ahertz

^^ Well...pirate boots were for pirates before ladies.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

ahertz said:


> ^^ Well...pirate boots were for pirates before ladies.



LOL.... that's kinda cute.... muhahhaa.... xDDD


----------



## vortigern5

Hi Rich and Drunk! I think the boots look great on you. I have been wearing flat knee boots for ages and I am surprised more guys do not choose that look - it really is a good look and works well for guys as well as girls.  It really depends on how you look in them and how you carry it off. Some girls do not like the look but some love it. Individual choice I suppose. Keep the boots on!


----------



## KittyKat65

Not only do they look great on you, you OWN that look!!!  F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!


----------



## lilflobowl

The greatest irony is that boots, knee-high or not, were originally designed for men! I guess that it just doesn't seem that case now probably because the demand from women far exceeds the men.

Having said that, even if they weren't originally designed for men, you should wear something that you like & are comfortable in. It's your $$, spend it the way you want to!


----------



## lilflobowl

The greatest irony is that boots, knee-high or not, were originally designed for men! I guess that it just doesn't seem that case now probably because the demand from women far exceeds the men.

Having said that, even if they weren't originally designed for men, you should wear something that you like & are comfortable in. It's your $$, spend it the way you want to!


----------



## uab*mom

I don't know if you are still visiting this thread, RichandDrunk, but in my opinion, your boots are nicer and you look better in them than the models' shots you posted. I particularly like how the boots work with your trench. Nice 

(I don't care for the white jeans/shirt combo though, sorry)


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Yes, I am still visiting... and I love what you guys wrote...

And I wore them all winter long... but now they get a little too warm... ;D

Do you know any other guys wearing this kind of shoes? I'd be interested...


----------



## nicks

Hi there, I was just googling 'knee high boots for men' and found this forum site and had to join up. I am exactly the same, totally love flat knee high boots but sadly see them all lined up in the womens shoe shops!! Which SO frustrating!
However I didn't let that bother me to much and just purchased some anyway, I felt pretty uncomfortable and made out they were for my girlfriend. But when ever I get the chance I wear them (typically) under jeans and just love the feeling and look of them.
I now have 3 pairs that I wear but do keep this secret, I tried telling my partner, but she didn't understand so decide to keep it to myself.
I have no intention to cross dress or anything like that, but just love knee high boots. I am always on the look out for new styles, but hate the fact that they are actually womens boots.
I would love anyone's comments/thought's!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Wait...you wear them under jeans?

I don't get that.... you love knee high boots... but you wear them UNDER your jeans? shouldn't they be worn OVER your jeans, like on my pics... ????

Was that a spelling mistake or are you serious?


----------



## shoppergrl

The boots look great on you! 

nicks, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a guy wearing knee high boots!! Who cares if they're women's shoes.


----------



## nicks

Thanks Shopper Girl!!

And yes I did mean 'under' my jeans as I guess I'm too paranoid if someone saw me with my jeans tucked in it would certainly raise eyebrow's!! Remember where I live is a pretty small town and perhaps don't carry such open opinions like they may have in Germany or Santa Monica : ) you know??


----------



## nicks

New Zealand is a pretty small country and I live rurally, very unaccepting of guy's wearing hot brown or black boot's with skinny jeans tucked into them!! 

So I can still get my fix under jeans and no one has a clue I'm wearing them!


----------



## LinaFelina

Rich-and-drunk said:


> Yes, I am still visiting... and I love what you guys wrote...
> 
> And I wore them all winter long... but now they get a little too warm... ;D
> 
> Do you know any other guys wearing this kind of shoes? I'd be interested...


 
I'm male.  I have a pair my gf bought, but they didn't fit her and I promptly stole them before she could send them back.  They are more of a motorcycle style boot, but I love them (I'll find a pic).  I don't like how they look with jeans tucked in, but if I find the right pair of jeans...

Sometimes I dress feminine, sometimes masculine, sometimes a mix of the two.  Big hugs to shoppergrl!  If you like it, you should wear it.  I spent too much time in my life worrying about what other people think of me.  Nobody will ever be on their death bed and exclaim, "I wish I had impressed strangers more often".


----------



## nicks

Good point, I guess for me the hard part is my girlfriend doesn't even like the fact I'm dicussing the matter with her, if only she knew of the 3 pairs I already have!

The thing is, is that if they wern't knee high and just ankle type she wouldn't even look twice, I guess the fact that 'knee high' is associated with 'female boots' it's just a no-no by her standards.

Still not going to stop me wearing them when she's not about and possibly buying more.


----------



## pussinboots123

i was also googling for men in knee high boots and found this forum, joined up, and now wants to ask this question.

what do you think about this pair of boots? 

in fact, i know it is gothic but really like these boots. wonder how i can fit them in my wardrobe too.

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/2/8/7/9/0/webimg/168091495_tp.jpg


----------



## alex morris

Like several others in this thread I too have googled for mens knee high boots and came across this site. 
I just love the look and feel of high boots and have been wearing mine in public for the last five years. My wife encouraged me to show the boots off as she says what is the point in hiding the boot under trousers. She is so right.
I have got many positive comments from both men and women. 
It is so frustrating that shops only sell "womens" boots and market them as such. My first few pairs were 'womens' but in all honesty actually look unisex otherwise I would not have purchased them - low heel and wide fitting. I also have had three pairs made to measure as mens knee boots are almost impossible to find.
The best look is with slim fit trousers or jeans tucked inside.
Yes go for it. You only live once. I've never looked back and even wear my boots to the office.


----------



## nicks

Hey Lads, enjoyed reading your messages, glad you're with me! I've attached a link to a pair I just bought off Amazon, what do ya think??

http://www.amazon.com/ALDO-Merilyn-...r_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1256891270&sr=1-12


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Not my style, but cute shoes... ;D

Post pics as soon as you wear them ! ;o)


----------



## jboots

Love your boots.  I have some women's flat knee high riding boots that I wear with my jeans tucked in.  I want to wear them in public but have not gathered the corage to do so.  They feel so comfortable - much more than any of my other shoes.  Just not sure if people or my wife would understand.  Your too cool wearing them.


----------



## trueshoelove2

This is kind of random, but I'm in a history of movies class right now and we just watched a film from the 1920's. The guys in it were alll wearing OTK boots. I turned to the girl next to me and said "omg if those boots had heels I would TOTALLY buy them!"so I guess once upon a time, men got to wear boots like that.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

actually those boots were invented FOR men... 

especially Soldiers HAD to wear them in the past ^^


----------



## lyuen82

oooh yes yes yes! 
i see guys pull this look off and ive always loved how it looks. 
it's trendy but not overly. it's just the right amount of edgy chic.
i dont think you'll look goth at all if you dress well on top.


----------



## lyuen82

ok my picture isn't showing up

http://imagecache.asos.com/inv/V/72/727/741920/Brown/image1xl.jpg


----------



## Pishi

I would encourage my BF to wear boots.  In fact, he has a pair, but he loathes skinny jeans and his normal jeans can't be "stuffed", so he wears them concealed...but I think this is a great look.  Perhaps I read too many Regency romance novels when I was a kid, but it's attractive to me.


----------



## samhainophobia

lyuen82 said:


> oooh yes yes yes!
> i see guys pull this look off and ive always loved how it looks.
> it's trendy but not overly. it's just the right amount of edgy chic.
> *i dont think you'll look goth at all if you dress well on top.*


 
Some of us would consider goths quite well-dressed indeed .


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

thank you !


----------



## friponne

Pishi said:


> Funny, I was just ribbing my BF about this, and telling him that I was going to buy him a pair for Xmas.  I think I read *too many Regency period english romance novels as a girl. I have this thing about men in "riding pants" with glossy boots!*  It's hilarious to see a post about this.  I say go for it!  I think it's hot!  And I want to see pictures!  Men should be able to have more flexibility in their dress.



I'm totally with you there! Add a painstakingly well-cut riding-jacket & some gloves...  I'm a woman though but I do dress like that most of the time. 
If it was up to me, I'd make _compulsory_ for men to wear tall boots (whenever the weather permits).
Rich & drunk, you look awesome - only one very tiny small gripe I have about the the boots being slightly wide (bulbous) at the calf?  I'm a stickler for  the classic, straight & narrow 'riding boot'-look, but it's only my personal preference - don't take it seriously...  (drunk I am but how to get rich??)
You must absolutely get the 'Apropos des Bottes' scarf from Hermès to finish the look, men need scarves too! Here's a pic from ebay:


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Haha... that scarf is wonderful ! ...

I might need to add it to a bag or something so you can actually see something from the print... xD


----------



## friponne

LOL!  you can wear it around your neck and STILL have the pattern visible - visit the Hermès subforum for tieing/knotting advice & looks, there are many guys posting there too! (Watch out though - it's severely addictive. That's why I'll never get rich... (only drunk )


----------



## pappy_rocks

Greetings Gents,
I really do not care how people view footwear in the respects of men's vs women's footwear.  I wear boots just about every day (including summer) and you will see me in either "boots or barefoot". I am almost certain to get compliments from both men and women whenever I am in public.  See the attached pix.


----------



## emojosh

I love this thread! I was trying on womens unisex looking boots the other day! I love the look of classic riding boots in the hermes equestrian spirit. Does anyone remember that fabulous pic of Carla Bruni on the cover of Vanity Fair? Crisp shirt, riding boots and easy hair. So elegant!


----------



## emojosh

I Say Carla bc she is my fashion icon and I think it's a great look for anyone-- male or female.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

And do you have riding boots?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Ive only seen this once or twice 
It can be a hit or miss I think. 
Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Here I am wearing the high boots!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Rich-and-drunk said:


> Here I am wearing the high boots!




You look fantastic in those boots! Yes, I think men can and should pull off knee high boots. I think these days men's fashion is opening up more and more. I love it!


----------



## kdo

Beautiful picture!



Rich-and-drunk said:


> Here I am wearing the high boots!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Thank you girls.. I am trying to get a close up the ext days... 

I sure love that style...

And I have to admit.. People might look weird... but I LOVE it.... 

because everybody who thinks he may judge.. well, he has absolutely nothing in his head...


----------



## emojosh

RichandDrunk your boots are TDF! I LOVE LOVE LOVE. And to answer someone's question, I do not have boots--- YET.  When Daddy get paid I'll be back to post a pic!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Basically you can buy these kinda boots everywhere... my problem is only my shoe size... I have european 42/43 ... so, women shoe's are mostly 'till 40 ....

But if you have a small shoe size, you'll find a big selection! 

btw, thank you emojosh!


----------



## linhhhuynh

RAD, you look awesome!!! i'm now considering convincing my BF to try on a pair...


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Thank you for that sweet comment! 

I have to admit that those boots bring so much with them... the keep your legs warm, they look stylish, they are comfy... it even is an excuse not to wear a coat... because the reason why we are wearing coats is, to keep as much as possible warm...  

I even have to confess that I am looking at some OVER knees right now... but I am afraid it might be too much or it might make me look like some fetish guy... I dunno...
I still have to figure that out !


----------



## luuc

hello everyone. this is my first post here.

i love knee high boots and thinking back i have done all my life. these days i dont care much what other people think and wear them. no idea how many pairs i have. just lots! i bought some beautiful custom made spanish riding boots in the summer. i really like them paired with some skinny jeans which are something else i am not supposed to wear


----------



## cococola

Wearing things you're "Not supposed to wear" just means that you're wearing something that others aren't told are fashionable yet 

Wear whatever you want. Most people really don't give a hoot unless you take things to far extremes.


----------



## luuc

i couldnt agree more. i am sure there are some men who secretly wish they could as well.
i may be 43 and male, but i am also small and skinny, so i think i can wear somethings well.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Can you please post pics? Am I the only one posting pics?


----------



## cococola

@Rich-and-drunk: I love your style! You pull it off really well! I'd definitely do a quadruple take if I saw a guy with an LV bag, but only cause I like his taste!

And I'd post pics if I wore high boots....


----------



## luuc

ok. i will. anyone want to help with some natural photo shoots?


----------



## ByeKitty

I love knee high boots on men!
Even over wider pants, reminds me of the Men Without Hats video from the 80's 



I like a man who's not afraid to have his "own" style!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

hahahahaa


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Here are some new pictures... made today! 

Hope you still like me in high boots!


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

hmm I haven't seen this before.
Most men, like someone else said, wear boots under jeans.
Most men don't wear leggings/skinny jeans or dresses like we do.  Wouldn't their pants would be all bunched up under the boot?


Honestly, I could see this looking really ridiculous and almost 17th century like on men.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Most men don't wear skinny jeans?

hmmm... sorry... I think that is totally wrong...


----------



## kett

You look so great, Rich-and-drunk. you pull off the boots perfectly. Man I wish that more people around here dressed like that.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sloane_Ranger said:


> hmm I haven't seen this before.
> Most men, like someone else said, wear boots under jeans.
> Most men don't wear leggings/skinny jeans or dresses like we do.  Wouldn't their pants would be all bunched up under the boot?
> 
> 
> Honestly, I could see this looking really ridiculous and almost 17th century like on men.


I think you're being very.. prejudiced here.
That's like saying women should only wear mules and backless slippers.

Weren't boots designed for men in the first place?


----------



## Pishi

Sloane_Ranger said:


> hmm I haven't seen this before.
> Most men, like someone else said, wear boots under jeans.
> Most men don't wear leggings/skinny jeans or dresses like we do.  Wouldn't their pants would be all bunched up under the boot?
> 
> 
> Honestly, I could see this looking really ridiculous and almost 17th century like on men.



Have to disagree with this one.  I think it's fabulous.  Men do wear "skinny" jeans, or slim jeans.  Boots over jeans are not for everyone (including all women).  If you like it, then go for it.  I'm trying to get my boyfriend to convert. He has some boots that would work well over jeans. 

R&D, you look great.


----------



## SwedishChef

First, Rich-and-drunk, you lokk really fabulous with these boots.

And I also disagree with Sloane_Ranger: many men wear skinny or slim fit jeans or pants.
I'm also one of the guys who wear boot sover pants or jeans and I really like the look. And furthermore, there are many other guys, so this topic is discussed in other forums, too (e.g. here). 

I for myself got my inspiration from a guy from Munich, Germany (who shows his outfits on flickr), but also from different runway collections this and last winter. 
And if you wander how I wear my boots, I attached one of yesterday's pictures (I hope you like it).


----------



## HandbagLuvr

I was prepared to not like it when i read the title, but the guys in knee high boots look very fashionable based on the pics posted.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

ByeKitty said:


> I think you're being very.. prejudiced here.
> That's like saying women should only wear mules and backless slippers.
> 
> Weren't boots designed for men in the first place?




Wow. "prejudiced" is a strong word. 

I don't know where you live, but for every 20 women I see wearing skinny jeans, I guarantee you I don't see 20 men wearing them.
You have to admit that it _is_ less common for men than women.


Also, high heels were made first for men so I'm not sure what you are trying to say.
Fashions change.

I'm not sure why I'm getting flack for this when the second poster on this thread also says the same thing.


----------



## luuc

as a follow up to my post of a few weeks ago i can now post some pics

this is what i am wearing now. the jpg compression has spoiled the pic a bit.

and yes i went out to the supermarket wearing them


----------



## luuc

i can post some pics of other styles if you like


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> and yes i went out to the supermarket wearing them


 
I don't see any reason why you should not wear these boots: They're quite similar to my blue Bikkembergs boots, which are also suede. They're not as warm as my UGGs, but also very comfy.


----------



## luuc

have you got any pics of the blue ones?

how do you like to wear your uggs? under jeans or with them tucked in?


----------



## SwedishChef

Most time I wear my Uggs with the jeans tucked in. I should add that I don't own "classic Uggs" most women wear but "Cottian Uggs".

The Bikkemberg boots, which are really very dark blue can be seen here.

But during the last days I wore other boots, which are similar to the photo of me I posted earlier.


----------



## luuc

i see.

i like the bikkemberg boots


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

SwedishChef said:


> Most time I wear my Uggs with the jeans tucked in. I should add that I don't own "classic Uggs" most women wear but "Cottian Uggs".
> 
> The Bikkemberg boots, which are really very dark blue can be seen here.
> 
> But during the last days I wore other boots, which are similar to the photo of me I posted earlier.



Divine!  Deutsche eben...


----------



## SwedishChef

Rich-and-drunk said:


> I even have to confess that I am looking at some OVER knees right now... but I am afraid it might be too much or it might make me look like some fetish guy... I dunno...
> I still have to figure that out !



Some days ago I found a fashion blog of a guy from Munich, Germany wearing overknee boots just as a fashion statement. I thing it can be quite interesting for you .

http://walkinginboots.blog.de/


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

They are really nice... the one he is wearing, of course... I don't want heels!  hahaha

But I dunno where he got the from?!?


----------



## SwedishChef

As far as I know they are from Jean Garborit (Euroboots) in Paris.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## jbbee

Ooh, I think high boots would look military sexy on men!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

wohoo... another way to look at it!


----------



## SwedishChef

Did you already see the Marc Jacobs lookbook-Fall/Winter 2011?


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I did and I LOOOOVE IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Boot Wearer

I love wearing my knee high boots. They are far more comfortable than wearing shoes.

As people have said in this forum and others it would be great to see more men wearing knee high boots as they do look amazing. My wife loves them and I wear mine out shopping, church, travelling, out to restaurants in fact everywhere.
I always show the boots off with trousers or skinny jeans tucked inside otherwise there is not much point in wearing them.

To be honest you will get some disapproving looks from a very small number of people but in the vast majority of times get lots of compliments from both women and men. Sadly some in the media make silly comments when a male celebrity was pictured wearing boots. Dont be put off by those people with no style. 


I wear what I feel is comfortable. Shopping for boots is really hard as I have had several custom made pairs which are extremely expensive and most are what I call 'unisex' style.

My advice to anyone who wants to wear knee high boots is: Go for it!
You'll never want to wear shoes again!


----------



## SwedishChef

Rich-and-drunk said:


> I did and I LOOOOVE IT !!!!!!!!



Me too!!


----------



## SwedishChef

Boot Wearer said:


> I wear what I feel is comfortable. Shopping for boots is really hard as I have had several custom made pairs which are extremely expensive and most are what I call 'unisex' style.



Can you show them?


----------



## Rainbow Warrior

Can't see the problem in blokes wearing knee high boots. I wear them all the time and almost lived in them this summer. I've been wearing Minnetonka knee high moccasins to the local pubs, beer festivals, rock concerts; even been on long walks with the local ramblers, etc. Got quite a few pair of these mocassins as well and have even changed the laces on some to something fluorescent to make them individual and different, they are cool in hot weather as they breath and warm in cooler weather and feel so comfortable. Been wearing high cowboy boots for years. Having two horses as well I think folk are now more than used to seeing me in something that comes up to the knee.


----------



## Johannes_228

I have some brown knee-high boots that are really comfortable. It's no wonder that so many women wear this look and tuck their pants in. I wear them with skinny jeans and they keep your legs warm. My neighbour came home with boots tucked into her skinnies too and gave me a smile. I think she likes the boots


----------



## Katiegurl

Hi All,

 New to the forum, can't believe I didn't find it long ago, but will def. be around for a long, long, time. This forun seems to have just about everything I could want to talk or comment about!
 Anyway, I love my knee high boots and wear them at every chance I get. I'll post pics as soon as I have met the forum requirments. Would like your thoughts on my boots...

John/Katie.


----------



## Katiegurl

Thought I had to wait for my ten posts before I could post a picture, but apparently I was wrong. Will have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Can't wait!


----------



## catalyzte

I finally got my man to try some, and he loves them (yay for me).  I gave him tons of compliments, and he got a few when we went out (that validated it).  I suppose there's a stigma about it, (he doesn't care about being too goth or western, but prefers looking classy and refined). But I got him some dressy ones, and I love the look, it's very masculine, even with the skinny ones.  They actually have a bit of a heel on them which makes him a bit taller  I dig the long coat too in the posted pics, that's just posh.  I'm going to buy him some more...


----------



## SwedishChef

Want to see them!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Me too..


----------



## Katiegurl

Sorry all, late night at work yesterday. Will get pics up after work today!


----------



## Katiegurl

Ok, anyone know how to resize pictures, the pictures I'm trying to upload are to large a file?


----------



## SwedishChef

Katiegurl said:


> Ok, anyone know how to resize pictures, the pictures I'm trying to upload are to large a file?


Maybe you can also use an imagehoster like imageshack.us


----------



## Katiegurl

What a great idea SwedishChef, thanks very much for suggesting it.         

 Ok, so here they are. Let me know if they are showing up ok: 

http://imageshack.us/g/651/rockin3.jpg/


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

??... not really related to the actual topic....


----------



## Katiegurl

Rich-and-Drunk,

 Sent you a question on FaceBook.

Katie.


----------



## SwedishChef

To me your picures semm also to bee OT here


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Katiegurl said:


> Rich-and-Drunk,
> 
> Sent you a question on FaceBook.
> 
> Katie.



I did not receive any messages on Facebook from someone I don't know...

So sorry... don't know what ur talking about...


----------



## SwedishChef

katiegurl:
I had a look at your pictures and think they are not really fitting to the topic of this thread. 
R&D and most others here are discussing about knee-high boots as part of a men's look which still gives him a clear "male" or androgyn appearance. 

Contrary to this your pictures and looks show a clear feminine appearance.


----------



## Katiegurl

SwedishChef,

 Thank you for clarifying the situation. My apologies to all if I was out of line, I didn't mean to rock the boat. Being the new person someplace has it's challenges, hope everyone will forgive me!

Thanks, Katie.


----------



## Katiegurl

R&D,

 I did send you a message on FB, as a matter of fact I am looking at it right now on the FB page. But no need to reply at this point, I know what your post meant now.

Katie.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

On my FB right now... no message... really... I would have answered! 

whatever... 
Welcome to TPF...


----------



## SwedishChef

Some days ago I found this on a NYC street fashion blog:

http://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/redneck/


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Not really a Fan of the whole outfit... as it's too much mixed and (not) matched.... but he sure pulls off the boots!


----------



## SwedishChef

Rich-and-drunk said:


> Not really a Fan of the whole outfit... as it's too much mixed and (not) matched....



I also have seen better matched outfits I like much more  (e.g. this or that)What's also quite interesting for me is not only the look but the comments given on the look.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Wow... Great pics!!!!!

And the guys look so good!!!!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Well... the first one is not my style... but the second one sure looks good!!!


----------



## SwedishChef

I also like the second pic more, especially I posted the "wrong" one 

The picture I wanted to show was this one I found at Lookbook.nu.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Now you're talking! 

See thats it!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Hmmmm. yeah, they look good. I have to admit though, I was worried for a bit that the look was going to look as bad as guys wearing capri pants, or that awful pic that time of David Beckham wearing the skirt. Ugh! But no, the boots do look good on you. Hope you're feeling better now, btw! xoxoxo


----------



## d-girl1011

I like Harrison Ford in high boots as Han Solo - but other than Star Wars, high boots on men look a little costumey. Good in theory, not so much in practice.


----------



## SwedishChef

Today's newspaper brought me a flyer of the german department store Karstadt, which showed an interesting outfit:

* click *

Too bad they don't sell the whole look


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Like it... and kinda don't like it...  haha


----------



## New-New

I have a pair of knee high black leather Doc Marteens. 

They're a little over the top, but i love them so. I tend to wear them either with my kilt or with a good pair of skinny jeans. I'm a little over the top as well... lol


----------



## graham

Rich-and-drunk said:


> You guys are awesome.... thank you soo much....
> 
> I just found the Chanel Paris Moscou Pics from the men wearing also those boots.....
> 
> Enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 614013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great.....



Baptiste can wear anything!...or nothing ... Seriously though, they look like riding boots which men have been wearing for centuries. Just grab your crop and go!


----------



## SwedishChef

Just found this on a blog I read quite often:

http://www.waynetippetts.com/?p=16598


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I would LOVE these boots in black... 

But this ensemble is sooooo not my style... and actually it's nobodies... lol 

But the boots are great... but the color... for men... ewwww....


----------



## SwedishChef

And I would love this in a very dark brown color. 

This season I also like (and wear) black (it's sooo versatile), but somehow I'm in a "dark-blue-with-dark brown-mood".


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I don't see any wrong with that... AS LONG as you're not comparing dark brown and dark blue... it's just not happening..


----------



## SwedishChef

As mensfashion werks in Milan and Paris are over, Gucci and especially Ann Demeulemeester showed some very interesting look.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

What? did not get what u r trying to say!


----------



## SwedishChef

Just have a look at these fall/winter collections which show -in my opinion - fabulous look of men wearing knee-high boots.

As I am just using my mobile phone posting links is not easy ...


----------



## Rich-and-drunk




----------



## bluewinds

Hello, saw this topic and thought id post,

I wear my tall boots riding and sometimes to walk the dog afterwards, and have had a few looks from women, which i love, probably cause most guys here ride in short boots and most women wear short boots and gaiters unfortunately.

I must admit, I do think women in riding wear look very smart and sexy and i like the way some women wear theirs out and about.
anyway here is a pic,

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1087/rc1mh.jpg


----------



## maxie41

Nothing wrong with wearing knee high boots... I wear tall horse riding boots in my free time and i enjoy it a lot, it just feels good.. if a men fdeels good in it well then he should wear them, love the look as well!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

I should upload some more pics... I got new ones... 

But where are the other men???? SHOW YOURSELF!  lol


----------



## bluewinds

maxie41 said:


> Nothing wrong with wearing knee high boots... I wear tall horse riding boots in my free time and i enjoy it a lot, it just feels good.. if a men fdeels good in it well then he should wear them, love the look as well!


 

can we see some pics of women please?


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

bluewinds said:


> can we see some pics of women please?



Not really Thread Related, is it?


----------



## maxie41

it just feels very good wearing tall horseriding bootys.. yes they are nice on women and on men as well..love people starring at them LOL


----------



## maxie41

bluewinds said:


> can we see some pics of women please?


 sorry.,. no pix of women.. loads on intenter i suppose


----------



## maxie41

Rich-and-drunk said:


> I should upload some more pics... I got new ones...
> 
> But where are the other men???? SHOW YOURSELF!  lol


i thought i was abotu the only men wearing tlal horseriding boots


----------



## SwedishChef

Rich-and-drunk said:


> I should upload some more pics... I got new ones...



Before I can show them I have to take them .


----------



## bluewinds

maxie41 said:


> i thought i was abotu the only men wearing tlal horseriding boots


 

feel free to start a new womens thread


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Sooo.... do we see pics?


----------



## maxie41

so which horseriding boots you wear?


----------



## Superfly_CDN

Hello,  what are some thought on the unisex Hunter tall classic rain boots on a guy


----------



## maxie41

i prefere leather horseriding boots like cavallo or koenigs...


----------



## bluewinds

Im sure we'd all like to see a pic?

 (I know this is a thread about guys and im a guy but i dont want to see other guys, no offence)


maxie41 said:


> i prefere leather horseriding boots like cavallo or koenigs...


----------



## junkmail4gra

Rich-and-drunk said:


> I should upload some more pics... I got new ones...
> 
> But where are the other men???? SHOW YOURSELF!  lol



I wear boots over jeans!  I wear over-the-knee boots over skinny jeans.  Knee highs are oh so five minutes ago!  Kidding. Great attention getter.  I personally like pushing the boundaries of male fashion, certainly round theses parts.  I'll post some pics if you ask nicely   Just like any fashion item on the cutting edge (knee high boots over jeans are still pretty "out there" for guys) you will get both positive and negative comments. 
Anybody know of males in public wearing otk boot?


----------



## thehighheelsgir

junkmail4gra said:


> I wear boots over jeans!  I wear over-the-knee boots over skinny jeans.  Knee highs are oh so five minutes ago!  Kidding. Great attention getter.  I personally like pushing the boundaries of male fashion, certainly round theses parts.  I'll post some pics if you ask nicely   Just like any fashion item on the cutting edge (knee high boots over jeans are still pretty "out there" for guys) you will get both positive and negative comments.
> Anybody know of males in public wearing otk boot?



My boyfriend wears knee boots over skinny jeans all the time.  I think it's totally cool that he's not stuck in boring guy fashion and expresses himself and is different.


----------



## maxie41

junkmail4gra said:


> I wear boots over jeans!  I wear over-the-knee boots over skinny jeans.  Knee highs are oh so five minutes ago!  Kidding. Great attention getter.  I personally like pushing the boundaries of male fashion, certainly round theses parts.  I'll post some pics if you ask nicely   Just like any fashion item on the cutting edge (knee high boots over jeans are still pretty "out there" for guys) you will get both positive and negative comments.
> Anybody know of males in public wearing otk boot?


well show us pix then!. i do wear cavallo and koenigs... and im a man..


----------



## Chris_S

I thougth I'de post a couple of pictures of myself with boots...










I do admit I get the odd look from time to time, but what's a guy to do when he loves boots?


----------



## gillianna

You kind of have to admire guys who are willing to take risk and step out of the box.  My daughter loves to watch Korean soap operas and the way the guys dress are so unique. I think they look great but there is no way the guys in high school  here would ever have the guts to wear anything like they do.  I did find living in certain areas of the US such as big cities men can do more and it is just accepted as normal.  To me if you have the confidence to carry out a look go for it.


----------



## junkmail4gra

maxie41 said:


> well show us pix then!. i do wear cavallo and koenigs... and im a man..



These are from when I spent a few days in London doing the tourist thing with my wife.  We are on the Thames, not that you can tell.   We had a blast that day, got several positive comments.   

I have two other pairs of OTK boots like these and a about a dozen pairs of knee highs, which strangely, I think look better under jeans.

later

G


----------



## maxie41

junkmail4gra said:


> These are from when I spent a few days in London doing the tourist thing with my wife.  We are on the Thames, not that you can tell.   We had a blast that day, got several positive comments.
> 
> I have two other pairs of OTK boots like these and a about a dozen pairs of knee highs, which strangely, I think look better under jeans.
> 
> later
> 
> G


very nice!


----------



## maxie41

Chris_S said:


> I thougth I'de post a couple of pictures of myself with boots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit I get the odd look from time to time, but what's a guy to do when he loves boots?


well and ? if you like them you should just wear them!


----------



## FFan76

Love this look, I think rider boots can look awesome on the right guy.


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

^


----------



## maxie41

FFan76 said:


> Love this look, I think rider boots can look awesome on the right guy.


very nice!


----------



## Ambi107

I like! I'm more surprised that the pants look good, than I am by the boots!


----------



## bfp

Have to say, guys in boots (worn well, obviously) is sex on a stick.  Or technically, sex in two boots.  Anyway, you get my point...


----------



## maxie41

bfp said:


> Have to say, guys in boots (worn well, obviously) is sex on a stick.  Or technically, sex in two boots.  Anyway, you get my point...


may be you have a point


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

rich-and-drunk said:


> and three more...
> 
> View attachment 614015
> 
> 
> View attachment 614016
> 
> 
> View attachment 614017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What do you think?



omg... Love those jackets


----------



## Torybri

junkmail4gra said:


> These are from when I spent a few days in London doing the tourist thing with my wife.  We are on the Thames, not that you can tell.   We had a blast that day, got several positive comments.
> 
> I have two other pairs of OTK boots like these and a about a dozen pairs of knee highs, which strangely, I think look better under jeans.
> 
> later
> 
> G


Great boots, thanks for sharing.  What size do you wear?


----------



## junkmail4gra

Torybri said:


> Great boots, thanks for sharing.  What size do you wear?



You are welcome. These boots are a size 10M in ladies (usa), however I take an 8M in mens (usa, uk) or 41 european.  The majority of my boots are 10's!


----------



## alexgh

i also like to wear them with jeans, here are some pics of my boots; i own several pairs 

http://assets0.cdn.fashism.com/photos/000/112/088/web_large/c0117c3df9b84bd6aa9f8dc38b307d72.jpg?1349061859


----------



## Tarhls

alexgh said:
			
		

> i also like to wear them with jeans, here are some pics of my boots; i own several pairs
> 
> http://assets0.cdn.fashism.com/photos/000/112/088/web_large/c0117c3df9b84bd6aa9f8dc38b307d72.jpg?1349061859



Pulling. Them. Off!  

They look great Alex


----------



## SwedishChef

alexgh said:


> i also like to wear them with jeans, here are some pics of my boots; i own several pairs
> 
> http://assets0.cdn.fashism.com/phot...117c3df9b84bd6aa9f8dc38b307d72.jpg?1349061859


:coolpics:


----------



## alexgh

Tarhls said:


> Pulling. Them. Off!
> 
> They look great Alex


thanks!


----------



## alexgh

SwedishChef said:


> :coolpics:


thanks!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

LOVE EVERY PICTURE!!!!!!!!!

Where are they from???



alexgh said:


> i also like to wear them with jeans, here are some pics of my boots; i own several pairs
> 
> http://assets0.cdn.fashism.com/phot...117c3df9b84bd6aa9f8dc38b307d72.jpg?1349061859


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Now that we're going into winter my boyfriend wears knee high boots quite a bit.


----------



## SwedishChef

thehighheelsgir said:


> Now that we're going into winter my boyfriend wears knee high boots quite a bit.



I also started some days ago plus I bought a new pair


----------



## thehighheelsgir

SwedishChef said:


> I also started some days ago plus I bought a new pair



Kew.  All my boyfriends have heels tho!


----------



## luuc

SwedishChef said:


> I also started some days ago plus I bought a new pair



nice boots. i have been looking at something similar.

its cool and sunny today in england and i am wearing my tall military style lace up


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> nice boots. i have been looking at something similar.


----------



## alexgh

houseoffraser.scene7.com/is/image/HOF/I_5045360412969_50_20120901?
KG Tori boots

cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/08/23/kg-by-kurt-geiger-black-kg-by-kurt-geiger-tori-leather-over-the-knee-boots-black-product-1-4561770-260051622.jpeg


----------



## luuc

wow, they are an impressive pair of boots.

the only time i wore a pair of over knee boots was with a fancy dress pirate costume i put together.


----------



## SwedishChef

alexgh said:


> houseoffraser.scene7.com/is/image/HOF/I_5045360412969_50_20120901?
> KG Tori boots
> 
> cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/08/23/kg-by-kurt-geiger-black-kg-by-kurt-geiger-tori-leather-over-the-knee-boots-black-product-1-4561770-260051622.jpeg


These boots are amazing. 

I didn't try over knee boots myself, but I think I'll try it soon.


----------



## luuc

i am tempted too, but have oh so many pairs already. i keep telling myself 'no more' 

also i found this recent article:

http://www.menstylefashion.com/high-boots-the-knee-high-boots-for-men-are-back/

love that short jacket...


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> i am tempted too, but have oh so many pairs already. i keep telling myself 'no more'



For me this is something which doesn't really work with me 

I also found an article aabout mens boots: 

http://thexstylez.blogspot.de/2012/09/fashion-friday-equestrian-boots-for-men.html


----------



## luuc

doesnt really work for me either! 

i have several pairs of proper riding boots; the usual black pvc ones, country boots which are also good for walking in and a lovely pair of chestnut leather spanish riding boots. Also have some which are riding style - suede spanish riding, a black pair with contrast white stiching and hunting style black with brown cuffs.


----------



## Boy Joey

I love to wear knee high boots with over-knee socks over leggings. I team this up with a chunky sweater and leather jacket. It feels comfortable and warm. I get some attention but mostly positive. It seems to work for me.


----------



## alexgh

that's a cool pair of Converse unisex knee-high sneakers, the XXHI model, black monochrome version


----------



## SwedishChef

Boy Joey said:
			
		

> I love to wear knee high boots with over-knee socks over leggings. I team this up with a chunky sweater and leather jacket. It feels comfortable and warm. I get some attention but mostly positive. It seems to work for me.



Sounds really amazing. But pics would be really great.


----------



## SwedishChef

Boy Joey said:


> I love to wear knee high boots with over-knee socks over leggings. I team this up with a chunky sweater and leather jacket. It feels comfortable and warm. I get some attention but mostly positive. It seems to work for me.


Sounds interesting. 

But my we see pictures?


----------



## Boy Joey

Here is a pic of me in my boots, leggings and over-knee socks. I am having a lot of fun going out with this look.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

That's pretty kew!  You should try some boots with heels tho!


----------



## Boy Joey

thehighheelsgir said:


> That's pretty kew!  You should try some boots with heels tho!


Thank you. I have worn heels in the past but I prefer flats for comfort and ease of movement.


----------



## SwedishChef

That's a great combination looking really fantastic.


----------



## Boy Joey

SwedishChef said:


> Sounds really amazing. But pics would be really great.


Thanks for comments! I have put a pic on recently.


----------



## Boy Joey

SwedishChef said:


> That's a great combination looking really fantastic.


Thank you for your comment! Much appreciated.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Boy Joey said:


> Thank you. I have worn heels in the past but I prefer flats for comfort and ease of movement.



Oh that's no fun!  Heels rock!


----------



## Boy Joey

thehighheelsgir said:


> Oh that's no fun! Heels rock!


 Believe me I have fun in these boots. I take your point though- I've had real fun in high heels as well !!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Boy Joey said:


> Believe me I have fun in these boots. I take your point though- I've had real fun in high heels as well !!!



More guys should wear heels!  You go!


----------



## Boy Joey

thehighheelsgir said:


> More guys should wear heels!  You go!


You're right! We need to express ourselves and do our own thing.Never mind what some people think.


----------



## luuc

look good to me. 

i recently bought myself some more long black boots and some new country boots with a zip - 

http://www.kanyonoutdoor.com/Size_8_upwards_Gorse_X-Rider_Boot.asp


----------



## Boy Joey

alexgh said:


> i also like to wear them with jeans, here are some pics of my boots; i own several pairs
> 
> http://assets0.cdn.fashism.com/photos/000/112/088/web_large/c0117c3df9b84bd6aa9f8dc38b307d72.jpg?1349061859


These boots look great !


----------



## boot_gurl_cd

hi im new to the forum but im a guy/cd who wears knee hiagh and over the knee boots all the time.I love they way they look.


----------



## luuc

boot_gurl_cd said:


> hi im new to the forum but im a guy/cd who wears knee hiagh and over the knee boots all the time.I love they way they look.



If you like the look then go for it I would say. more people who do the better.

what particular sorts of knee boots do you like? what sort of outfits do you like to wear them with? do you get good reactions?

I've got friday off, so a long weekend ahead. not sure yet what to wear...


----------



## theengineer

Well, after Googling 'men in high boots' and reading this forum, I took the plunge this afternoon and treat myself to a pair of boots. I must admit to always being envious of the choice women have in their footwear; all us guys seem to have is either shoes or trainers. 

Anyhow I found a pair this afternoon that fit perfectly around the calf, and are super comfy to wear. They were in the womens section, but are pretty androgynous with a small cuban-esque heel. 

Getting a picture wasn't easy, but let me know what you all think....


----------



## luuc

look good. where did you get them from?

i am quite lucky as i fit a size EU41 and there is lots of choice. last week i bought some nice tan leather mid calf boots and another pair of black leather

soon you will want some more...


----------



## SwedishChef

Really nice. I also started with black boots. Now there are five pairs in my closet ...


----------



## theengineer

luuc said:


> look good. where did you get them from?
> 
> i am quite lucky as i fit a size EU41 and there is lots of choice. last week i bought some nice tan leather mid calf boots and another pair of black leather
> 
> soon you will want some more...



Thanks Luuc, 

I'm working in Germany this week so brought them from a local store. The brand is GIORGIO VENUTI, italian, but they seem part of a German chain. Worth looking at if you're ever over here! Mine are EU41 too.


----------



## luuc

if you are the same size as me then there are plenty of choices as this is ladies size 8 in the uk and most shoe and boot range go up to this size. i buy most of mine online; ebay etc.
i am currently wearing a soft black leather pair. very comfortable. 

enjoy!


----------



## puddingprada

It looks great! You should wear whatever you like, why not? I'm a girl but I think these type of boots look great on anyone, they remind me of chic horseriding boots. Rock them!


----------



## theengineer

puddingprada said:


> It looks great! You should wear whatever you like, why not? I'm a girl but I think these type of boots look great on anyone, they remind me of chic horseriding boots. Rock them!



Thanks puddingprada; its always good to have a female opinion on fashion matters... have a nice weekend


----------



## Boy Joey

theengineer said:


> Well, after Googling 'men in high boots' and reading this forum, I took the plunge this afternoon and treat myself to a pair of boots. I must admit to always being envious of the choice women have in their footwear; all us guys seem to have is either shoes or trainers.
> 
> Anyhow I found a pair this afternoon that fit perfectly around the calf, and are super comfy to wear. They were in the womens section, but are pretty androgynous with a small cuban-esque heel.
> 
> Getting a picture wasn't easy, but let me know what you all think....


These boots look great !! Have fun wearing them.


----------



## SwedishChef

Some days ago I found some time to this photo wearing my black boots I bought last year.


----------



## jailnurse93

Dear Guys, 

Wear what you love and love what you wear!

jailnurse93


----------



## luuc

SwedishChef said:


> Some days ago I found some time to this photo wearing my black boots I bought last year.



nice black boot. and a good fit.

i wore a pair similar on monday with a little lacing detail on the back. then had to repair them when the heel fell off!


----------



## london5guy

I have been wearing knee boots for 15 years - I buy them from a store called Varda in NYC. The boots are leather lined and zip to the knee. Has anyone had positive comments on their boots from their wife or girlfriend?


----------



## luuc

i think i found their website. why do you like there boots in particular?


----------



## Boy Joey

SwedishChef said:


> Some days ago I found some time to this photo wearing my black boots I bought last year.


Looks really great!


----------



## SwedishChef

Thank you


----------



## halohead

I have a pair of Margiela knee high boots, and I love them. I always wear them with my pants tucked in; however, I don't get to wear them very often because it too hot where i live.

Your looks are nice.....I agree, I prefer the boots with black.


----------



## Sf1378

Hello, I wear knee high boots. I'm male and have been on and off since 2009/10. As its getting colder now I've been wearing them again, I like to keep my shins warm but also love wearing them. Just yesterday I was rocking a pair of super stretch skinny fit blue denim jeans and my dark brown Dublin River walking / outdoor knee highs and ended up in a conversation with a woman at a cafe about them - she really wished she could get her husband to wear a pair, as well thinking about buying some for herself. I also like wearing them with baggy jogging pants like tucked in - those Soulcal ones or whatever they're called. I do also have two pairs of Gallop 'Huntley' mens riding boots in black and dark brown, the zips at the rear of the boot for easy fit, I wear with skinny fit jeans tucked in. 

I guess if you have the legs for them you can pull it off. I'm 5ft 8 and slim, at 35 I get mistaken for being in my 20s (a blessing if you have lots of things going on in life - it hides it well) My view is men originally wore knee highs far longer than women so why not? I used to get funny looks and comments at college and it did annoy me. I do also get looks from women and men in a more complimentary / envious way, some make nice comments too. I can tell some women wonder where I've got them from i.e. they like the look of them. I found this forum and other links indicating mens fashion wish to make it a trend interesting. I also found this article interesting because it seems a lot of women wish more men would wear them and that other men also like wearing them...I think those who smirk or laugh at a man wearing them is actually jealous or lacking confidence to wear them really...

Given the way the weather is today, I'll be wearing a pair today, another practical aspect is you can trapse through the rain puddles without any fear...

I've wrote an article about it on my blog: http://graphicstoysandmusings.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/im-apparently-a-fashionista/ as its an interesting topic...


----------



## luyao123

Hey guys do you notice that almost all boots we wear are black boots? I also ordered some pairs of brown boots and I think they are good as well. Anyway, I like black boots better. And most boots we wear are PU boots right? Seldom suede boots. I have to admit that I like PU boots better but I think suede boots are attractive as well. How about wearing wedge knee high boots or high heel boots? Want to know your answer...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

luyao123 said:


> Hey guys do you notice that almost all boots we wear are black boots? I also ordered some pairs of brown boots and I think they are good as well. Anyway, I like black boots better. And most boots we wear are PU boots right? Seldom suede boots. I have to admit that I like PU boots better but I think suede boots are attractive as well. How about wearing wedge knee high boots or high heel boots? Want to know your answer...



My boyfriend wears high heel boots all the time and I think its kew that he dresses outside of the normal boring boy clothing box!


----------



## luyao123

thehighheelsgir said:


> My boyfriend wears high heel boots all the time and I think its kew that he dresses outside of the normal boring boy clothing box!



So are you very supportive or you just feel it's ok or you feel disgusting? I do not wear high heels but I don't mind if others wear them. But sometimes I wear wedge boots. I'm a boy of course.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

luyao123 said:


> So are you very supportive or you just feel it's ok or you feel disgusting? I do not wear high heels but I don't mind if others wear them. But sometimes I wear wedge boots. I'm a boy of course.



I think its totally kew!!!!  I think more boys should live outside of boring boy clothing land!


----------



## luyao123

thehighheelsgir said:


> I think its totally kew!!!!  I think more boys should live outside of boring boy clothing land!



What do you mean "kew"? I assume that you do not mind what your boyfriend wears or you think high heels are sexy for your boyfriend, is that correct?


----------



## Superfly_CDN

I enjoy boots as well , but what I enjoy the most is going out with my classic tall RED hunter rain boots in the matt finsh. everyone tells me there awsome. my wife and I have black pairs as well . But I love the red


----------



## luyao123

Superfly_CDN said:


> I enjoy boots as well , but what I enjoy the most is going out with my classic tall RED hunter rain boots in the matt finsh. everyone tells me there awsome. my wife and I have black pairs as well . But I love the red



Yes I just do not understand why others think we are gays or perverts when we wear knee high boots or over the knee boots or high heel boots. I think they are just several kinds of shoes and not only designed by men or women. But I have to say that the "Men's boots" selling on the stores are to monotone and ugly. I still think the "Women's boots" are more beautiful.


----------



## moonman

thehighheelsgir said:


> My boyfriend wears high heel boots all the time and I think its kew that he dresses outside of the normal boring boy clothing box!



Awesome.. its great that you think this is cool. Its great that this looks like fashion may be opening up. Im also a guy that wears high heel boots. Most people either dont notice. If they do then generally its compliments.


----------



## luyao123

moonman said:


> Awesome.. its great that you think this is cool. Its great that this looks like fashion may be opening up. Im also a guy that wears high heel boots. Most people either dont notice. If they do then generally its compliments.



Really that would be great. Are you in America?


----------



## moonman

luyao123 said:


> Really that would be great. Are you in America?



Im in the uk


----------



## surferman

I got so fed up with search for Men's tall boots, that I went and bought these boots size 13. Womens 13 is Mens 12. 

http://www.payless.com/store/product/detail.jsp?productId=71968


----------



## luyao123

surferman said:


> I got so fed up with search for Men's tall boots, that I went and bought these boots size 13. Womens 13 is Mens 12.
> 
> http://www.payless.com/store/product/detail.jsp?productId=71968



That's great. And I bought this pair of riding boots from ebay.

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Womens-Lace-up-Motorcycle-Boots-Black-Biker-shoes-winter-snow-Ladies-size-11-/00/s/NTQwWDQ4NQ==/$T2eC16hHJGoE9nuQhobbBQt5)m0(Lg~~60_3.JPG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Lace...Ja30UbHo1cIchzATYH4lhRo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## SwedishChef

Those boots look great at the online shop, but I would love to see them on your feet!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

luyao123 said:


> That's great. And I bought this pair of riding boots from ebay.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Womens-Lace-up-Motorcycle-Boots-Black-Biker-shoes-winter-snow-Ladies-size-11-/00/s/NTQwWDQ4NQ==/$T2eC16hHJGoE9nuQhobbBQt5)m0(Lg~~60_3.JPG
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Lace...Ja30UbHo1cIchzATYH4lhRo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Those are pretty badass!!!!


----------



## luyao123

thehighheelsgir said:


> Those are pretty badass!!!!



haha, anyway I love them


----------



## SwedishChef

Let's have a look at Milan's mens fashion week right now:

Les Hommes showed some ineresting looks for the next fall / winter-season:

http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8442.450x675.JPG
http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8542.450x675.JPG
http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8896.450x675.JPG

and some more, which can be seen here.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

SwedishChef said:


> Let's have a look at Milan's mens fashion week right now:
> 
> Les Hommes showed some ineresting looks for the next fall / winter-season:
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8442.450x675.JPG
> http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8542.450x675.JPG
> http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/...an/les-hommes/collection/VUI_8896.450x675.JPG
> 
> and some more, which can be seen here.



I donno that looks kinda weird with the baggy pants tucked into boots.  My boyfriend wears tight girly jeans when he wears boots over them and I think its  a way better look. 

Still beats boring boy shoes tho!


----------



## luyao123

thehighheelsgir said:


> I donno that looks kinda weird with the baggy pants tucked into boots.  My boyfriend wears tight girly jeans when he wears boots over them and I think its  a way better look.
> 
> Still beats boring boy shoes tho!



Yeah boys clothing and shoes should be more various


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i love them!!! although my bf is not the one who will ever wear this but i love to see men on this 
although i prefer the boots to be worn with the same colored pants or close to the colour of the boots to blend in more.


----------



## luyao123

seahorseinstripes said:


> i love them!!! although my bf is not the one who will ever wear this but i love to see men on this
> although i prefer the boots to be worn with the same colored pants or close to the colour of the boots to blend in more.



I always wear jeans when I wear boots. I think jeans can almost fit in any case.


----------



## SwedishChef

luyao123 said:


> I always wear jeans when I wear boots. I think jeans can almost fit in any case.



For me it depends. Aside from jeans I also own some curdaroys or chinos which I wear with boots. I think the cut is more important .


----------



## SwedishChef

Ten minutes before now I neber heard of Miguel Marinero, a designer from Madrid, Spain. 

But at a spanish Fashion blog I found something really interesting:


----------



## bovic

SwedishChef said:


> Ten minutes before now I neber heard of Miguel Marinero, a designer from Madrid, Spain.
> 
> But at a spanish Fashion blog I found something really interesting:


Hello @all!

this thread is what i was looking for! I am a male from Germany, wearing and loving knee-high boots for a couple of years. 
Well its not easy for me to find some fitting boots cause of a tall body in combination with thin legs and calves. But a local shoemaker fits nearly every pair if possible.
Mean time i own eight pair of boots and on the pic below there are my favourites:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Best Regards!


----------



## SwedishChef

bovic said:


> Hello @all!
> 
> this thread is what i was looking for! I am a male from Germany, wearing and loving knee-high boots for a couple of years.
> Well its not easy for me to find some fitting boots cause of a tall body in combination with thin legs and calves. But a local shoemaker fits nearly every pair if possible.
> Mean time i own eight pair of boots and on the pic below there are my favourites:
> 
> 
> Best Regards!



Sure because black boots are really versatile.  Btw. they remember me of a pair of brown boots I bought during sale some weeks ago.

Thin calves can be a problem - I had the same problem a couple of years ago, but some sports really helped me to change this a bit.


----------



## bovic

SwedishChef said:


> Sure because black boots are really versatile.  Btw. they remember me of a pair of brown boots I bought during sale some weeks ago.
> 
> Thin calves can be a problem - I had the same problem a couple of years ago, but some sports really helped me to change this a bit.



Where did you get our brown boots a few weeks ago? They look very nice! Are they available in sizes of about 43/44, UK 9, US 12?

I also do a lot of sports, but mostly endurance sports like running and biking.


----------



## SwedishChef

About which boots of mine are you talking? 

I found them at Amazon, but they only were available up to 42 (I wear 39).

When I thought of sports I ment biking and running  but if it doesn't help there is only the shoemaker


----------



## Dressyup

At first I thought or would look weird but I changed my mind when I saw some pictures! It looks kind of military but I am really digging the look. Next time I find size 12 or 11 women boots I am getting it for my boyfriend hahaha.


----------



## Sf1378

I think I must have posted to myself as everyone seems to include others comments save mine...cheers....


----------



## SwedishChef

Hi Sf1378
What you wrote can't be said in a better way. I read your blogpost and wrote a comment  only there. 
I think this here is more a "practical" thing about showing possible outfits, boots and so on. 

:useless: , so, why don't you show some pictures?

@ all: Do you wear your knne-high boots only during winter?


----------



## bovic

SwedishChef said:


> Hi Sf1378
> What you wrote can't be said in a better way. I read your blogpost and wrote a comment  only there.
> I think this here is more a "practical" thing about showing possible outfits, boots and so on.
> 
> :useless: , so, why don't you show some pictures?
> 
> @ all: Do you wear your knne-high boots only during winter?


I wear them also during springtime and fall.


----------



## SwedishChef

Sf1378 said:


> I think I must have posted to myself as everyone seems to include others comments save mine...cheers....



Somehow it seems that this thread is becoming a monologue ....


----------



## junkmail4gra

SwedishChef said:


> Somehow it seems that this thread is becoming a monologue ....



No it's just getting to the end of boots season.


----------



## junkmail4gra

It's turned colder in the DC area so I can wear my boots some more!


----------



## SwedishChef

I can't believe it: it's june but it feels like november outside, so I even brought some of my boots back from the deeper part of my closet. 
@bovic: I also counted my boots - adding my new black ones I've got ten pairs at the moment.


----------



## theengineer

All, 

For you guys who are looking for the perfect fitting boot, i've just taken delivery of a pair from Duo boots (www.duoboots.com). You simply enter your shoe size (up to UK 10) and calf size (ideal if you have thinner calves like me) and you can see all the styles in your size. Worked for me!


----------



## SwedishChef

The boots they sell are nice, but would you please be so kind and tell which style of them you ordered?


----------



## luuc

i have bought from duo in the past. yes, good fitting boots. I have malmo style in black leather and in chocolate nubuck.


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> i have bought from duo in the past. yes, good fitting boots. I have malmo style in black leather and in chocolate nubuck.


Too bad I can't find them on their website, but they look great.


----------



## neluco

Hello all, I am another guy that got here googling 'knee high boots for men'. I am so glad I found this, because I was starting to feel like a weirdo. I really like boots as a piece of fashion when properly matched, both in men and women (however in women also in a erotic way), however I only own an old pair that belonged to my gf and a pair of wellintongs that I wear in any occasion the weather allows it, or when I have to go outdoors in the countryside during fall, winter and spring. When I wore hers, I was on my own and I combined them with slim fit chinos or thight jeans and they look perfect.

I am getting crazy looking online for boots for me, can you give me any advice on where can I find models like these? 





SwedishChef said:


> - adding my new black ones .



This is the style I like:
http://www.zappos.com/enzo-angiolini-shobi-wide-calf-black-leather?zfcTest=fcl:3

I am not thinking to buy them inmediatly, but from December on and I live in Europe, so shops in the continent can be a great hint for me. 
My girlfriend also likes how they look on me, but she doesn´t feel comfortable that I wear the ones from her (besides they are a bit small for me), she said that she will help me to get a pair for me, isn´t she great? 

Cheers!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Vivienne Westwood pirate boots are made for men they are a iconic British piece of fashion that has fascinating history.  There used to be long long waiting lists, I can only find the mixed leather ones on my phone just now but they come in plain colours and mixed combinations

http://m.viviennewestwood.co.uk/mens-accessories/shoes/Pirate-Boot-Black-1197/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwedishChef

neluco said:


> I am getting crazy looking online for boots for me, can you give me any advice on where can I find models like these?
> 
> This is the style I like:
> http://www.zappos.com/enzo-angiolini-shobi-wide-calf-black-leather?zfcTest=fcl:3
> 
> I am not thinking to buy them inmediatly, but from December on and I live in Europe, so shops in the continent can be a great hint for me.
> My girlfriend also likes how they look on me, but she doesn´t feel comfortable that I wear the ones from her (besides they are a bit small for me), she said that she will help me to get a pair for me, isn´t she great?
> 
> Cheers!



I think looking at Boots and Woods (a shop I think I already mentioned) can be great if you come to Europe because the boots they sell are really good quality. They sell mens boots which are quite similar to the ones in your link.


----------



## neluco

SwedishChef said:


> I think looking at Boots and Woods (a shop I think I already mentioned) can be great if you come to Europe because the boots they sell are really good quality. They sell mens boots which are quite similar to the ones in your link.


Thanks SwedishChef, I will have a look at it!


----------



## luuc

what size are you?

have a look at duoboots.com and at la redoute. not forgetting good old ebay


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> what size are you?
> 
> have a look at duoboots.com and at la redoute. not forgetting good old ebay



And also please don't forget to show them to us


----------



## luuc

Well in the UK it looks like summer is finally over - boooo

So the boots can come out of the cupboard again for autumn and winter - hooray!

today for me is a pair of knee high black military style with some zip and buckle detail.


----------



## SwedishChef

Same here in southern Germany, so I chose a pair of black riding style boots today to complete my outfit


----------



## luuc

Another weekend and something different. This time its a lovely pair of riding/country boots. Mocca brown leather with oiled finish. A chunky brass zip up the outside of the leg. Worn with a pair of grey jeans.


----------



## SwedishChef

There was one pair missing in my boots collection: a very dark brown pair. I recently found it and today was the ideal weaher for wearing them. wih a pair of burgundy chinos.


----------



## SwedishChef

Just found this really interesting article about "equestrian fashion" for men:

http://www.menstylefashion.com/equestrian-fashion-david-gandy-massimo-dutti/


----------



## luuc

Interesting article. I've got some really tall brown nubuck riding boots with a rear zip. They need wearing in as they are very stiff!


----------



## SwedishChef

luuc said:


> k riding boots with a rear zip.



The new boots I found also have a rear zip, which I really prefer from zips at the inner side.


----------



## luuc

A pair of black, knee-length biker style boots today for me matched with grey jeans. I was in Nottingham yesterday and i saw a guy with brown knee length riding boots.


----------



## SwedishChef

Brwon knee length riding boots was what I wore yesterday, paired with dark red chinos and a military green quilted jacket.

Btw.: I haven't been in Nottingham 

@luuc: Is there nobody else but us?


----------



## luuc

@swedishchef we seem to be the only ones around here at the moment.

a pair of tall chocolate leather pull-ons with dark blue jeans was my choice this morning. 

Is the green jacket the one pictured on your website?


----------



## SwedishChef

I chose these boots today, paired with some dark blue jeans:


----------



## luuc

I like those boots. is the zip at the rear?

I was looking at your website again and noticed the zara biker trousers - i am tempted to get a pair of them.
nice to see leather is coming back into fashion again. 
I wonder if the mens leggings will take off. i used to wear black cotton ones some years ago.


----------



## SwedishChef

There is no zipper at these boots. 
I also like the leather trend in mens fashion, especially combined with skinny legs.

Btw. : I'm glad you like my blog


----------



## luuc

Its monday and I am not at work - yey! A day off and just pottering about. Decided on a pair of black jeans and the duo boots i mentioned a few weeks ago. They are a slim fit, but i like the look.


----------



## Boy Joey

SwedishChef said:


> Brwon knee length riding boots was what I wore yesterday, paired with dark red chinos and a military green quilted jacket.
> 
> Btw.: I haven't been in Nottingham
> 
> @luuc: Is there nobody else but us?


I have bought a pair of brown and black knee high riding boots and wear them with a long leather jacket and thick black tights. I have had quite a few compliments .


----------



## SwedishChef

@ all: may we see some pics?

Remember:  :useless:
Today I didn't put much efford in my outfit and wore just  this outfit again, but with dark brown riding style boots (I'm not sure if I'll post it)

http://justthewayiammyself.com/2013/09/outfit-bring-them-back/


----------



## luuc

The rain yesterday morning cleared faster than expected so i decided to venture into london for a bit of shopping. its only 30 minutes on the train, so quite convenient really.
I decided to go for a pair of black leather knee boots with a lacing detail at the back. they are a comfortable pair of boots which fit me really well.

today is yuck so have stuck on favourite pair of tall riding boots. they are called 'Kanyon Gorse X-Rider' They were a surprise find last winter and a bit different to other country boots.


----------



## SwedishChef

Yesterday I had an interesting esperience while I was shopping in Ravensburg. I already wrote about it on my blog so please excuse that I don't want to repeat it and just contiue reading here:

http://justthewayiammyself.com/2013/10/outfit-italian/


----------



## luuc

I really like that jacket. shame it doesnt seem to be available in the UK 

Not had any complements or comments yet. some people definitely notice. some don't.


----------



## SwedishChef

@luuc: the also ship to UK, just make sure that you're on their UK-website.


----------



## SwedishChef

Just another interesting article:

http://www.menstylefashion.com/knee-high-boots-can-judge-man-boots/

Gracie seems really interested in this thread's topic


----------



## luuc

I have never thought of myself as a trend setter  I just go with what i like.

good to read there is positive comment on the trend.

oh what shall i wear tomorrow...?


----------



## SwedishChef

Maybe some of your boots...


----------



## Laars

bovic said:


> Hello @all!
> 
> this thread is what i was looking for! I am a male from Germany, wearing and loving knee-high boots for a couple of years.
> Well its not easy for me to find some fitting boots cause of a tall body in combination with thin legs and calves. But a local shoemaker fits nearly every pair if possible.
> Mean time i own eight pair of boots and on the pic below there are my favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Best Regards!


Very nice. I like it.


----------



## SwedishChef

Did anyone notice the DAKS collection during Milan Mens fashion week some weeks ago?

Some of the looks are really amazing:


----------



## luuc

Looks good, but whether they will be seen regularly on the street is another question


----------



## SwedishChef

If you wear something similar, just watch your mirrored image in the shopping windows.


----------



## luyao123

Very nice boot above. Personally I like knee-high and over-the-knee boots with low heels and zippers. And I'm currently wearing black jeans with black boots. Do you think blue jeans is also a good choice for pairing with boots? If so, what kind of color will you choose for boots that can pair with blue jeans? Still black? Brown? However I still think maybe it is not suitable for me to wear boots in light colors, say, pink or red. What's you guys opinion and advice?


----------



## luuc

i wear mine with black, blue or grey jeans generally. tend not to wear light coloured jeans wit them, though i do have a pair of light vintage jeans.


----------



## SwedishChef

I wear my boots (grey, brown, black, burgundy) with jeans (black, blue, gey, red, beige, white), but also with slim fit dress pants, corduroys or knitted pants.


----------



## SwedishChef

Just have a look at Massimo Dutti, who continues his Equestrian collection in Spring and Summer 2014:


----------



## Jinete

luuc said:


> i wear mine with black, blue or grey jeans generally. tend not to wear light coloured jeans wit them, though i do have a pair of light vintage jeans.



Luuc, I'm with Swedish Chef as far as wearing a variety of pants with my boots.  Generally I prefer a slim cut, like Wrangler Cowboy Cut jeans, which come in a variety of colors.

My current favorite boots are a pair of front zip polo boots purchased on Etsy.  They are similar to the ones from Massimo Dutti shown here recently, but true vintage.

Glad to finally post to a very interesting thread.


----------



## SwedishChef

Hi Jinete,

your boots look really amazing. I'm totally in love with this front zipper.

By the way: there is a new page on facebook about men wearing knee high boots as a fashion statement:
https://www.facebook.com/mensbootfashion


----------



## Jinete

Thank you SwedishChef.  These boots are very comfortable as well as easy to put on.  Here are two links to similar ones:


Vintage Polo Boots on EBay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291166390328&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


All American Boot Manufacturing  http://www.allamericanboot.com/riding_boots.html


Thank you also for the link to the Facebook page.


Jinete


----------



## SwedishChef

Some weeks ago Massimo Dutti continued his Equestrian Collection ...

A short review can be found here


----------



## Armblessed

Hello, folks. Just wanted to chime in to say how thrilled I am to find this. Been a big fan of boots since I donned my first combat boots and "slam danced" in the early 80's. Tall boots have always caught my eye but I never knew how to make them work with my own personal style. By the mid 90's, I gave up on making them work.  

As an older fellow, my love for boots hasn't changed at all but my style changed a lot over the years. I find that I can now wear boots with my personal style but I found a surprising absence of style guides on the internet for them. I found a lot of opinions touted as law but no one really taking the time to show how they can work. Fall is approaching and a moment of weakness at an ebay auction have left me wanting for more ideas of how to rock a pair a knee high boots. I've seen many examples here that totally hit it right. Validated some of my own choices in personal style. The examples here are much more refined. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## DaryllBryant

great thread!!   I have a lot of pics, of boots as well as other edgy fashion!!  

on Instagram - DaryllBryant
on Pinterest - Daryll Bryant

I own about 15 different types of boots and I have a collection of over 300 coats! 

enjoy!


----------



## SwedishChef

@DaryllBryant: amazing! Are there also pics showing you wearing your boots?

Here's the look I started this fall's boot session with: 

http://justthewayiammyself.com/2014/09/outfit-blue-fall-tuesday/


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi,
Already for a very long time as as man I had the deep wish to start to wear real traditional overknee boots!!! In fact since my youth I have this desire, because I regarded high pirateboots than as very exciting. Till yet I only didn&#8217;t trust myself, to wear such very masculine boots in reality, as overknee boots seemed to be reserved for women. My highest boots until yet were cowboyboots, and only since a year I dare to wear those uncovered (so with my jeans put inside). To change from those half-high boots, only running up to my calfs, to enormous overknee boots is a big step than, as you will understand, as these are really an eyecatcher.
But your messages have encouraged me finally to take this step indeed. I have just ordered my first pair to be made by Jean Gabrit Boots for Guys in Paris. They will be even already be of the showily pirate-type, thus not only overknee, but with turned upside-down cuffs and four straps with very big silver buckles at the sides. As a startmodell we did chose the boots my avatar shows, so only higher and with a double amount of buckles. Soon as a man I will wear real overknee boots too!!! 
I am very looking forward to receive them. I would like very much to wear my piratestyle overknee boots from the beginning as a standard everyday, and I hope I will indeed find the courage to wear them in public immediately. I hope reactions will be positive. I am interested in the experiences in this respect of those men who already dared to do so. If one indeed has found the courage to wear overknee boots in public, I suppose this to be very exciting.
Thomas


----------



## junkmail4gra

Been there done that.  It's a blast, lots of people comment, both positive and negative.  Some people will just stare rudely and other will look and smile, some will take your picture and tweet it.  You are pushing the male fashion boundary...go for it!  

I have a pair of suede pirate OTK boots (now vintage) similar to your picture that I wore a lot in the 90's, mostly in the evening to parties, clubs and fun nights out.  I paired mine with leather pants.   Now I wear my otk's mostly over jeans.  I think I still have some pics in this thread of me, in London, wearing otk boots.   
Now that it's turning cold I can get my otk boots out again.


----------



## SwedishChef

During the colder half of the yoer I wear knee high boots for most occasions - also on my way to my job for several years now. A bit later I started looking for some OTK boots, but until now I did not find some I like. 
The problem is not the boot, the problem is that I do not like what I see in the mirror after trying them on


----------



## Pirateboots

junkmail4gra said:


> Been there done that.  It's a blast, lots of people comment, both positive and negative.  Some people will just stare rudely and other will look and smile, some will take your picture and tweet it.  You are pushing the male fashion boundary...go for it!
> 
> I have a pair of suede pirate OTK boots (now vintage) similar to your picture that I wore a lot in the 90's, mostly in the evening to parties, clubs and fun nights out.  I paired mine with leather pants.   Now I wear my otk's mostly over jeans.  I think I still have some pics in this thread of me, in London, wearing otk boots.
> Now that it's turning cold I can get my otk boots out again.


Hi Junkmail4gra,

good to hear about your experience.
do you have pics of your boots? Your pirateboots also have those big buckles?
do you wear your pirateboots also on normal days, when going to work etc, or only when going out? And how did your environment react, when you sarted to wear hem?

My pirateboots will not be of suede, but of black leather, so this will push the male fashion boundary further indeed, I suppose....


----------



## Pirateboots

Hello SwedishChef,

So you did wear your high boots also when going to work. How did your colleagues react?


----------



## SwedishChef

@Pirateboots:

For me this was/is quite easy because my colleagues already got used to my "extraordinary style" - which was accepted from the first day . 

Although most reactions are very positive, I do not wear them during the whole day because I prefer a pair of comfy loafers.

If you'd like to get some impressions, just have a look on my blog.


----------



## Pirateboots

@swedishchef

Thanx for your quick answer. Always encouraging to hear that the experience of others is positive, as I regard it still a rather daring step to take, to start to wear high overknee pirate-style boots in public in daily life. Well, I hope my environment will react as positive as yours.

They motsly did even react VERY positive you wrote. You got other guys as far as to wear them too? (Smile)

I will have a look on your blog, as I am very curious after your impressions.


----------



## SwedishChef

Pirateboots said:


> @swedishchef
> They motsly did even react VERY positive you wrote. You got other guys as far as to wear them too? (Smile)
> .



There is something I learned quite soon:

It's is not about what you wear, it is about how you wear it. This does not only include matching pieces, but also questions like "do you like what you are wearing? Do you fil comfy and confident?"


----------



## Pirateboots

@swedischef

Since how long do you wear high-boots? When did you buy your first?


----------



## SwedishChef

I think I started 2006 / 07with one pair.


----------



## Pirateboots

And how many do you own now?


----------



## SwedishChef

I don't know the exact number, but mybe yu'd like to count them on my blog .
I think every pair is at least part on one outfit ...


----------



## Pirateboots

Your blog is very nice, but not surveyable in this respect. And its unclear where to react on it.


----------



## SwedishChef

Here you can find last year's collection - but there wese some changes in the meantime as I sold several pairs and got new ones  .


----------



## Pirateboots

SwedishChef said:


> Here you can find last year's collection - but there wese some changes in the meantime as I sold several pairs and got new ones  .


Thanx, You still own quite a lot, i see.


----------



## elisian

As a woman who loves tall boots let me just add two things --

1 - I think it's stylish and sexy when men wear high boots, integrating it into normal attire (not in a Ren Faire way, though that can be sexy too). Cowboy boots are a look most can pull off. Motorcycle boots are great, too. If you want to be adventurous, riding boots, or vintage Fryes with the chunky mid heel (!).

2 - A bit of local style trivia: I recently lived in Ethiopia, where most of Western fashion has been adopted by the urban classes, but one tradition hasn't -- women do NOT wear high boots. That look is reserved for men. Some of them rock the most stylish oversized thick-rubber work boots I've ever seen - knee-highs at least. Others have more fancy, stylish versions like combat boots in their military and police auxiliary uniforms.  In the rainy season the men are sloshing about in their boots... and women, in little rubber flats, are totally screwed.


----------



## Pirateboots

[HI, thanx for reaction, interesting to hear that high boots elsewhere still may be reserved for men.

One remark I don't quite understand, becauase of my lack of knowledge of special English expressions. What do you measn with: "Cowboy boots are a look most can pull off"?


----------



## elisian

Pirateboots said:


> [HI, thanx for reaction, interesting to hear that high boots elsewhere still may be reserved for men.
> 
> One remark I don't quite understand, becauase of my lack of knowledge of special English expressions. What do you measn with: "Cowboy boots are a look most can pull off"?



Most men look good in cowboy boots -- in many situations. BUT I'm speaking as an American. If you're going to wear tall boots as a man, especially boots with heels, a worn vintage pair of leather cowboy boots is a great bet.


----------



## Pirateboots

Well, cowboy boots I already wear, and since a year even uncovered, with my jeans put inside. The high boots I now want to start to wear, and have ordered to make, are much higher, reaching a bit over the knees.


----------



## Alex575

This is a great thread! I have several knee-high boots from FRYE and I wear them with skinny jeans so I couldn't tuck the legs in, but I loved the look.

I do have a question about the boots that are made specifically for horse riding that Jinete suggested:





Jinete said:


> Vintage Polo Boots on EBay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291166390328&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> All American Boot Manufacturing  http://www.allamericanboot.com/riding_boots.html



How do these equestrian boots hold up to street wear? Can the sole take a lot of punishment or do they wear down faster because they're made specifically for riding horses?


----------



## SwedishChef

Alex575 said:


> This is a great thread! I have several knee-high boots from FRYE and I wear them with skinny jeans so I couldn't tuck the legs in, but I loved the look.



Hi Alex, 
this is something I do not unterstand: although you wear skinny jeans you cannot tuck the legs in?


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> Hi Alex,
> this is something I do not unterstand: although you wear skinny jeans you cannot tuck the legs in?



Ooops I made a mistake :shame: hahaha, I meant that my jean's legs were too skinny so I couldn't tuck the shaft of the boot under the pants, so I wore them tucked inside the boot. 

Thanks for catching that, SwedishChef. I like your blog, too.


----------



## SwedishChef

Alex575 said:


> Ooops I made a mistake :shame: hahaha, I meant that my jean's legs were too skinny so I couldn't tuck the shaft of the boot under the pants, so I wore them tucked inside the boot.


The way boots were meant to be worn? 


Alex575 said:


> Thanks for catching that, SwedishChef. I like your blog, too.


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## alex63

Hello, I found this thread and I was very happy. I'm an Italian adult male, I've always liked boots, especially tall boots and overknee, for man and woman, but here, in Italy, boots for man are very few, except the ankle ones. Just sometimes you can find in street shops knee high boots for men that are not sport ones as riding or biker style.
I like to wear boots with jeans tucked into them, now, since last winter, I  started to wear also outside home, just sometime before, then more often and, I've to admit, mostly nobody seems to care, especially if you wear them without feeling strange and as normal everyday apparel. So, being more confident, now sometimes I wear, but until now just in the evening, travelling on motorways and stopping in gas stations, and far from home, a pair of overknee boots (with rubber flat heel, biker style) that I find very stylish and fashion, also for a man. I find even that they wear better of knee high boot because leg are slender and jeans do not make not nice creases on knee.


----------



## Pirateboots

Hello Alex,

Great pic of you in your boots in your profile!  

nice to hear from you, and to hear that I am not the only man who likes high boots. Good to hear about your good experience with wearing them in public, and that I am not the only one who had hesitations with doing that atthe start. And that this made you confident enough for the next step, wearing overknee boots. I hope I will get myself sofar to wear mine when they have arrived also in public!


----------



## Pirateboots

p.s. Regarding wearing your jeans in your boots, I now say: of course!

There's something very strange about that. When I bought my first cowboyboots as a teenager many years ago, and I automatically wanted to put my jeans inside my cowboyboots, I was told that one shouldn't do that, as only women do wear their trousers inside boots, and perhaps barbarians on the countryside, who are really hunting cows. 

Well, as a teenager you obey to fashion. So for decades I did wear my jeans over my boots, without any thinking about it, till I realised: what's that kind of nonsense? If you wear great boots, one should wear them openly and show them to everybody! 

The point is that in a modern society fashion is in the first place meant for women and that men are expected to dress in public in a reserved way, not showingly. This means, that if you nevertheless wear something special and unusual, you should more or less hide that to prevent to draw attention. Well, high boots are striking (and meant to strike the eye, I would say), and till they (like a lot of other kind of dress, as leather trousers) were annexed by women, for centuries men did wear them without shame and problems openly. From that moment they were adapted by women they don't anylonger because they don't dare. 

Only in situations where there exists a practical argument that can be used as an excuse (horseriding, motorbiking, farmers, building trade workers) they wear still high boots without much hesitation. But only than. Nobody should get the chance to suspect men that they wear high boots because they just find them hot! The same with leather jeans: only a motorbike 'allows' a man to wear them, othwerwise his choice may be easily questioned.

That's the reason that men seldom wear their jeans inside their boots, and more seldom wear very high boots or even overknee boots, in which case putting your jeans inside your boots would be nonsense or even in practice impossible. 

One in fact automatically has to ignore this fundamental 'rule' of not showily dressing as a men when you decide to wear overknee boots, as they inevitably make you an eyecatcher. And well, whereas women are praised for being one at a party, men need a lot of courage to become one too.


----------



## alex63

Hi Pirateboots, I totally agree with you: wearing boots or even overknee  boots for men is still a taboo in modern world, despite boots have been shoes  just for men up to first years of the last century!
I'm trying to  wear them, studing about reactions of people, but, as I wrote, it seems  me that almost nobody cares: better, they see you but, until now, I had  no bad comments or looks, even if I did not wear usually them in crowded places.  I bought my first pair 3 years ago, biker style knee high boots from an  italian famous brand (I found them casually in a mall, just last pairs  of a range that they do not produce anymore and bougth them  immediately), during a work travel, and when came back home I showed to  my wife that liked them. Then, I started to wear them under jeans, and  just sometime out of trousers (never when I am with my wife that seems a  little unconfortable). I tried to wear them outside the jeans two times in malls crowded of people, and I have to repeat that almost nobody seemed to notice me. It needs to say that boots were very simply, nice, and tall under the knee, so they were absolutely "normal". Maybe, it happens that we feel not ease wearing them, but most of people doesn't care! Have you ever worried when you,or people near you, have seen a man wearing boots, often they are policemen or similar? I do not think so. Yes, if you wear overknee boots, it is so much different of day life that you sure will be an eyecatcher, but i think it needs just a few years and it will become normal, as it was for women when they began to wear overknee boots. The first were actresses or ... bad girls, now the overknee boots are parts of daylife, even the high heeled: even better, today that look has become fashion you must to wear!
I think also that the border is given by the quality and style of boots: if you (or anyone else, also women) wear a pair of poor quality boots, especially for overknee, they could seem not very fashion and worn just to put them. But if boots are of good quality and nice style, better of a fashion brand, probably you will receive looks just because they are fine and handsome. I hope that boots for men will became more popular, and in Italy I'm reday!


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi Alex,

I imagine the main difference in the reaction of the public regarding men wearing them will be between just high underknee boots and clearly overknee boots. The first belongs to the category of boots policemen and horsemen wear; the second is different. And its the second type I will wear, and indeed more eyecatching because of the piratebootslike cuffs and the big buckles. So that makes a big difference, to wear such kind of boots openly in public. It never will become totally 'normal' for men, i suppose. And you yourself confess that you often wear your high underknee boots covered by your pants (smile). Well, why is that?

p.s. Where did you get the boots from you wear on your avatar-pic? They are a bit overknee....


----------



## SwedishChef

Talking about men wearing overknee boots: I remember I blog by a guy from Munich, Germany, who wore over the knee boots also as some kind of social experiment. 
The typical reaction he got was just no reaction.

Too bad the blog was removed in the meantime...


----------



## alex63

About the blog of German I remeber that and I thought he was very innovative. I began to think that wearing boots for men was not so strange!


----------



## Pirateboots

I totally agree with you. It was his site, connected to the blog, that you still can find on the internet (I suppose you mean thisd one: http://overknees.blogspot.nl/) that was a main factor to overcome my many many hesitations to wear overknee boots as a man and to encourage me to start to wear them too!


----------



## alex63

Yes Pirate, the main difference is between knee and overknee boots, you are right.
About overknee, there was probably a mistake in my text, because i did not wear them under the pants, it'd be difficult to fit. I wore them outside the jeans, but just sometime and always by night, travelling for work and where I do not know anyone who can recognize me. As told, and as the same who wrote Swedishchef about the German guy, the reaction of people was mostly no reaction! Probably, most could be that someone thought I was extravagant, maybe weird, but really I had no reaction at all. It happened when I was where none knows me, so it is easier to be unnoticed.
The boots you see in my avatar are a pair I did do by an expert italian shoe maker, because I did not find anything of that kind in Italy and I wished to get a pair of my own. Then I posted some photos on the web and immediately sold two pairs, so I thought there were some men who were looking for boots, and launched a new business in biker style boots (called Runnerbull) that is growing up, very slowly, it is anyway a small market, but intresting.


----------



## alex63

Pirateboots said:


> I totally agree with you. It was his site, connected to the blog, that you still can find on the internet (I suppose you mean thisd one: http://overknees.blogspot.nl/) that was a main factor to overcome my many many hesitations to wear overknee boots as a man and to encourage me to start to wear them too!



Yes, I remeber too the blog, but I thought it was closed now, in fact the pohotos are of 2011


----------



## Pirateboots

alex63 said:


> Yes Pirate, the main difference is between knee and overknee boots, you are right.
> 
> About overknee, there was probably a mistake in my text, because i did not wear them under the pants, it'd be difficult to fit. I wore them outside the jeans, but just sometime and always by night, travelling for work and where I do not know anyone who can recognize me. As told, and as the same who wrote Swedishchef about the German guy, the reaction of people was mostly no reaction! .


 
But if there is no reaction, why do you only wear overknee boots when you will not be recognized by somebody? Or us the difference with just-knee-boots indeed to big for that?


----------



## Pirateboots

alex63 said:


> Yes, I remeber too the blog, but I thought it was closed now, in fact the pohotos are of 2011


 
Well the blog indeed seems dead, but the connected site still shows a lot of pics.


----------



## SwedishChef

It's great to see these pics again... really amazing.
Quite funny is that this guy wesrs his hair similar to me


----------



## alex63

Pirateboots said:


> But if there is no reaction, why do you only wear overknee boots when you will not be recognized by somebody? Or us the difference with just-knee-boots indeed to big for that?



Even if the most of people doesn't get reaction seeing a man in overkenne boots, it is very difficult for me, and imagine for everyone, to dress in so unconventional way! To be a pioneer in style needs to not care about the mainstream, but I think it needs some steps: the first was to wear the knee high boots over pants, and now it is almost completely exceeded, but you have to feel confortable to get tne next step.
I remember firts time when I wore the boots on the jeans, it seemed me everyone was looking at me, but it was just my feeling ...!


----------



## Pirateboots

alex63 said:


> Even if the most of people doesn't get reaction seeing a man in overkenne boots, it is very difficult for me, and imagine for everyone, to dress in so unconventional way! To be a pioneer in style needs to not care about the mainstream, but I think it needs some steps: the first was to wear the knee high boots over pants, and now it is almost completely exceeded, but you have to feel confortable to get tne next step.
> I remember firts time when I wore the boots on the jeans, it seemed me everyone was looking at me, but it was just my feeling ...!


 
But you're now used to see yourself wearing them? You will take the next step now?

To be honest: I have the same hesitations aboy wearing them in public, that's the reason I posted in this forum. Tigh high boots are very eyecatching, and this is even more the case with my new piratestyle boots with big buckles and cuffs. I am not a pioneer in style matters either, so I perhaps will kneed those stages of acceptance too. I too will have first to get used to regard myself as a guy that just wears them as a 'normal' fashion item in daily life, and than to get used to other people - family, friends, colleagues and strangers alike - seeing i'm wearing them as my daily dress. I hope I dare to take the first step, as soon as my new boots arrive.


----------



## alex63

I doesn't feel ready to wear overknee boots in daily life, and with persons and in places I know. But I have to admit that two years ago I was unconfortable wearing also knee boots under jeans and going to dressing room in the gym, where I had to take off and put the boots in front of some people. But, again, nobody seemed to care, so I began more confident and now I'm just proud to wear with boots!
Besides, I spoke, looking on some photos on my computer, of boots and even overknee boots with my sister, showing her some of those we are making and she just smiled. 
Things become normal when you use or talk about everyday; about boots for men, the fact is that you can see just sometimes in streets, and often in provocation way on fashion catwalk; but, you can be sure, if some of the most named brand would launch a new range of boots for men, they will be more popular in minutes!
I'm not exactly a guy who follow fashion and style, I do not care about trends and I do not spend a lot of money to dress, I just like boots and like to wear them.


----------



## Pirateboots

The problem with the catwalk is that male fashion demonstrated there is just a bit to extreme to be worn in reality by  'ordinary' guys in daily life. It woul be better if a new model of overknee boots on the catwalk would be combined with just jeans etc to make it more easy accepted by a wider public, i think. As to be seen here: http://www.hotboots.com/pix1123.html


----------



## SwedishChef

I do not think that runway looks are too extrem - I think that most men are just not interested in fashion - also because fashion is some kind of reserved for women ...
Nonetheless I cannot remember that I ever saw men wearing over knee boots on runway ...


----------



## alexgh

my freds 
http://photo.chicisimo.com/thumbs/f...lue-levi-c-b-s-cardigans~look-main-single.jpg
http://photo.chicisimo.com/thumbs/f...-la-bretoniere-sweaters~look-index-middle.jpg


----------



## alex63

Hi guys, nice pics, me too did not see any man on runway wearing overknee boots, just on the net. Hope this winter someone will start, maybe, in Europe, it will be probably just in biggest towns where different and extravagant looks of dressing are popular. In smallest towns it will be more difficult, but I think that it is only a little view, we are too much concerned about mainstream.
Here some pics of some other my boots 
http://www.hotboots.com/pix1133.html 
I do not wear them outside, I just have for me at home!


----------



## alex63

sorry, I was wrong, the Biker style boots are the ones I wear everyday in winter under pants and sometime outside jeans


----------



## Pirateboots

Pirateboots said:


> The point is that in a modern society fashion is in the first place meant for women and that men are expected to dress in public in a reserved way, not showingly.
> Only in situations where there exists a practical argument that can be used as an excuse (horseriding, motorbiking, farmers, building trade workers) they wear still high boots without much hesitation. But only than. Nobody should get the chance to suspect men that they wear high boots because they just find them hot! .


 

Well, saturday I had an experience that confirmed this. I discovered that the manufacturer Sendra also produces overknee boots. In the centre of Amsterdam there is a shop advertising with the fact that it has 100 different Sendra cowboyboots in its collection. Well, I thought/hoped: perhaps, perhaps 1 of those 100 is overknee for men? 

So I went to the shop to ask. Reaction of the shop-owner: overknee boots for men? Do you need them for something special? For angling? I'm quite sure that if a woman had entered the shop with the same wish, he wouldn't have asked if there was some special reason why she wanted to wear overknee boots.


----------



## SwedishChef

Maybe I already mentioned this:

Whenever I am ask if I wear knee high boots because of riding a horse, I just answer that I do not ride just one ... I'm riding 170 at the same time


----------



## alex63

When the cold will arrive seriously, now we canstill  wear just a shirt during the warm hours of midday in our lucky climate just the evening is little cold, I want try to wear my overknee on my scooter, to protect the knees form wind and see the reaction of people into trafic! A lot of nice girls wear boots and overknee boots on their scooters and bikes here in Rome, and are very cool!


----------



## Pirateboots

As I couldn't wait longer for my pirateboots, as they will be only ready with Christmas, I yesterday
bought in Germany already a pair of Sendra overknee boots and I really LOVE them.
So great to wear them! And I earned already some very, very enthousiastic comments,
somebody even asked me for permission to take pics of me in my boots. Of course I gave that...


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi, is there a possibility to post pics in this forum?

Since Monday i wear my overkneeboots every day in public,. and I already earned several very positive reactions on them, also from strangers on the street.

And at an official meeting of the University at tuesday there was a female photographer who told me, my boots were really terrific and asked me if she was allowed to take pics of me in my boots.

Of course I gave her that permission.......


----------



## Alex575

Pirateboots said:


> Hi, is there a possibility to post pics in this forum?



Yes you can post pics, Priateboots. I think they have to be saved in JPEG or PNG format and must be under 3.34 MB or 1500 x 1500 pixels.

When you reply to this thread (make sure you're in the * Advanced View *), click on the "Paper clip" icon to attach the pictures, then click on "Browse" to find the pictures stored on your computer; once you've selected all the pictures click on "Upload" and the program will do the rest. 

Can't wait to see some of your pics!


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi Alex,

thanx for your help.
today, when I had to open an exhibition, for the second time a photographer wanted to take also a seperate pic of me in my new Sendra overknee boots. Here it is! Hope you like it.

Thomas


----------



## Alex575

Pirateboots said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> thanx for your help.
> today, when I had to open an exhibition, for the second time a photographer wanted to take also a seperate pic of me in my new Sendra overknee boots. Here it is! Hope you like it.
> 
> Thomas



Looking good, Thomas! Those boots are GREAT!


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi Alex,

thanx for compliments. They are indeed very great to wear. For the time being I don't want to wear anything else!


----------



## alex63

very cool boots, and very nice colour: are they in suede leather?


----------



## Pirateboots

No,. its not suede, its real strong smooth leather, but just not to shiny, and indeed in a colour that seems suede.


----------



## JumperPoloRider

Those are some nice boots. 


I grew up on a horse farm, and have had a pair of tall boots since I was like 10. I still love to fox hunt and ride jumpers, andI still ride almost every day, so I get to wear my boots everyday.   Women don't seem to mind at all.  I sometimes wear them to pump gas or stop for coffee or pop in the store wearing boots and breeches and get different reactions. Men seem to think I'm weird, but the women seem to like them. I get lots of compliments from women on my boots. It's funny that I love boots so much, because although my Mother and Aunt encouraged me to wear tall riding boots and learn to ride, many of my friends made fun of me and called questioned my sexuality over wearing tall boots and riding horses.  I used to take my mother's and my aunt's riding boots when I was young and wear them, becasue I loved tall boots. My mother spanked me for wearing women's boots several times, and I got my *** whipped hard for taking my Aunt's Dressage boots and wearing them in deep mud. I guess that's why I never wore any thigh high boots.


----------



## Pirateboots

Also in my case most positive comments come from women. In both cases that I was begged for permission to taak pics of me in my boots, this was asked by a woman.


----------



## Jinete

Alex575 said:


> This is a great thread! I have several knee-high boots from FRYE and I wear them with skinny jeans so I couldn't tuck the legs in, but I loved the look.
> 
> I do have a question about the boots that are made specifically for horse riding that Jinete suggested:
> 
> How do these equestrian boots hold up to street wear? Can the sole take a lot of punishment or do they wear down faster because they're made specifically for riding horses?


 
My boots are very vintage and I don't wear them every day.  However, they are holding well so far.  When necessary, I'll take them to my cobbler for new soles.


I've been stopped more than once by an attractive lady and asked about these boots.  Two even came up and asked if they could touch!  Needless to say, these are among my favorites.


----------



## Jinete

Pirateboots, you look awesome in those Sendras.  Rock on!


----------



## Alex575

Jinete said:


> My boots are very vintage and I don't wear them every day.  However, they are holding well so far.  When necessary, I'll take them to my cobbler for new soles.
> 
> 
> I've been stopped more than once by an attractive lady and asked about these boots.  Two even came up and asked if they could touch!  Needless to say, these are among my favorites.



That sounds great, what brand are they (if I may ask)?


----------



## Jinete

Alex575 said:


> That sounds great, what brand are they (if I may ask)?


 
Alex --

I posted a photo of the boots in my April 24 post.

Since mine are vintage, the label is no longer readable but I think they are from Bond Boot Company which is no longer in business.  A similar model is now produced by All American Boot Manufacturing in the Los Angeles area.

Here are some links:

Vintage Polo Boots on EBay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291166390328&ssPageNam  e=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

 All American Boot Manufacturing  http://www.allamericanboot.com/riding_boots.html

Hope this helps.

Jinete


----------



## Alex575

Jinete said:


> Alex --
> 
> I posted a photo of the boots in my April 24 post.
> 
> Since mine are vintage, the label is no longer readable but I think they are from Bond Boot Company which is no longer in business.  A similar model is now produced by All American Boot Manufacturing in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Here are some links:
> 
> Vintage Polo Boots on EBay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291166390328&ssPageNam  e=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> All American Boot Manufacturing  http://www.allamericanboot.com/riding_boots.html
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Jinete



Thanks Jinete


----------



## Pirateboots

*Jinete wrote:            Pirateboots, you look awesome in those Sendras.  Rock on! *

***** 

*Hello Jinete, thanx for compliments. I am really amazed about the many positive reactions I get when I wear my new overknee boots in public (which I now do everyday). I hadn't expected that.*


----------



## Keane

I don't see any problem of wearing tall boots. As long as those boots fit other accessories. I traveled to Beijing, China, this December and wore a pair of tall riding boots.


----------



## Keane

Guys, please let me know what do you think.


----------



## SwedishChef

For me it is quite easy to tell you what I think about you looks: 

 :urock:


----------



## Keane

SwedishChef said:


> For me it is quite easy to tell you what I think about you looks:
> 
> :urock:



Thank you. Being a Chinese myself, the outfit attracted quite a lot of attention while I was walking on the street as there are not many guys wear tall boots. A girl even approached me to ask where I got my boots. She wants to buy them for her boyfriend


----------



## Alex575

Keane said:


> I don't see any problem of wearing tall boots. As long as those boots fit other accessories. I traveled to Beijing, China, this December and wore a pair of tall riding boots.
> View attachment 2830020
> 
> View attachment 2830021



The entire outfit is FANTASTIC! You look wonderful!


----------



## loveithateit

Keane said:


> I don't see any problem of wearing tall boots. As long as those boots fit other accessories. I traveled to Beijing, China, this December and wore a pair of tall riding boots.
> 
> View attachment 2830020
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830021




You look awesome! Love your entired outfit!


----------



## Keane

loveithateit said:


> You look awesome! Love your entired outfit!


Thanks mate. I think a pair of brown 3 buckles field/polo riding boots of Dehner, with the same outfit style but change to vintage jacket and sweater would be better. Plus a vintage Triumph Bonneville motorcycle---badass gentleman.


----------



## alex63

Hi, you look very good in your outfit. I think it could be an everyday outfit for guys in worldwide modern towns without any matter. Sure, your outfitt seems better because you waer the boots with good clothes that match an elegant look.
I was trying at home my new Runnerbull overknee boots and it seems me a nice outfit, and i feel very confortable fatre wearing them for some time, but when I tried to wear outside, one night during a travel for work, stopping in a gas station, some people looked at me a lttle too much, even if nobody said anything, just some amazed glances.


----------



## Keane

alex63 said:


> Hi, you look very good in your outfit. I think it could be an everyday outfit for guys in worldwide modern towns without any matter. Sure, your outfitt seems better because you waer the boots with good clothes that match an elegant look.
> I was trying at home my new Runnerbull overknee boots and it seems me a nice outfit, and i feel very confortable fatre wearing them for some time, but when I tried to wear outside, one night during a travel for work, stopping in a gas station, some people looked at me a lttle too much, even if nobody said anything, just some amazed glances.


Hi Alex, I've been wondering why men didn't wear knee-high boots for a long time and I was in pain. Because I love to wear boots very much. I've wore boots and go out for many times and spend times watching people's reaction. Then I learned it's all about fitting. Regular people's mind were twisted by fashion industry, lecturing to people that men should not wear tall boots. And the gay community as some of them likes to wear leather and boots.  I am not trying to offence gay, but we have to accept that this is part of the reality. There are still a lot of people not feeling comfortable around gay, don't know about other country, at least I think in China people still needs some time to accept. They won't do anything but when they think I am gay they will give me the stare when they saw my boots although I am not gay. Then I started to try different styles and found out that classic and vintage look with tall boots fits really well. In fact I am trying to promote guys wearing tall boots in China. I think boots are elegant and comfortable in winter


----------



## Alex575

Keane said:


> Hi Alex, I've been wondering why men didn't wear knee-high boots for a long time and I was in pain. Because I love to wear boots very much. I've wore boots and go out for many times and spend times watching people's reaction. Then I learned it's all about fitting. Regular people's mind were twisted by fashion industry, lecturing to people that men should not wear tall boots. And the gay community as some of them likes to wear leather and boots.  I am not trying to offence gay, but we have to accept that this is part of the reality. There are still a lot of people not feeling comfortable around gay, don't know about other country, at least I think in China people still needs some time to accept. They won't do anything but when they think I am gay they will give me the stare when they saw my boots although I am not gay. Then I started to try different styles and found out that classic and vintage look with tall boots fits really well. In fact I am trying to promote guys wearing tall boots in China. I think boots are elegant and comfortable in winter



It always seems to take some men longer to catch up with fashion, and the majority of men don't even bother. I'm glad that some of us, both gay and straight, are pushing the fashion envelop -- little by little -- so that men can enjoy wearing different items and not just be regulated to suits and oxfords. 

When I was a teenager in the 1980s  here in the US it was considered cool if you were a guy with an earring, but only one and on the left side; if it were on the right side people thought you were gay -- the funny thing is in the UK it was the opposite:  if you were a guy it was cool to have an earring on the right-side only and gay if on the left (I learned this when I was reading an interview with a rock singer named Corey Hart from the UK who had an earring in his right ear and the magazine was asking about it). Now guys have piercings in both ears and more! 

Just keep wearing what you like to wear because eventually society will catch up.


----------



## Keane

Alex575 said:


> It always seems to take some men longer to catch up with fashion, and the majority of men don't even bother. I'm glad that some of us, both gay and straight, are pushing the fashion envelop -- little by little -- so that men can enjoy wearing different items and not just be regulated to suits and oxfords.
> 
> When I was a teenager in the 1980s  here in the US it was considered cool if you were a guy with an earring, but only one and on the left side; if it were on the right side people thought you were gay -- the funny thing is in the UK it was the opposite:  if you were a guy it was cool to have an earring on the right-side only and gay if on the left (I learned this when I was reading an interview with a rock singer named Corey Hart from the UK who had an earring in his right ear and the magazine was asking about it). Now guys have piercings in both ears and more!
> 
> Just keep wearing what you like to wear because eventually society will catch up.



Well said mate, well said. Can't agree more.


----------



## SwedishChef

Alex575 said:


> It always seems to take some men longer to catch up with fashion, and the majority of men don't even bother. I'm glad that some of us, both gay and straight, are pushing the fashion envelop -- little by little -- so that men can enjoy wearing different items and not just be regulated to suits and oxfords.
> 
> When I was a teenager in the 1980s  here in the US it was considered cool if you were a guy with an earring, but only one and on the left side; if it were on the right side people thought you were gay -- the funny thing is in the UK it was the opposite:  if you were a guy it was cool to have an earring on the right-side only and gay if on the left (I learned this when I was reading an interview with a rock singer named Corey Hart from the UK who had an earring in his right ear and the magazine was asking about it). Now guys have piercings in both ears and more!
> 
> Just keep wearing what you like to wear because eventually society will catch up.



That statement could not be made better


----------



## guy1202

Hello,

Im just starting wearing high knee boots under pants (bought them second hand),
but i like to wear them now over pants,

so im looking for buying some men boots, but its hard to find knee high or overknee boots.

So is there a big different if you buy women boots (just plain, without decoration)  and wear them (im hetero, but just like high boots)
Or better go only for the men riding boots, like this?
https://www.bootsandwoods.nl/artikel/escala+alta+bronce+men;+boots+&+woods

Also i like the brown more than the black, and whats max allowed high of the heels?

Can you give your thoughts about this boots? all for over pants if needed?
http://www.omoda.be/nl/dames/laarze...cognac-lamica-lange-laarzen-ibengy-40933.html
http://www.zalando.nl/mai-piu-senza-plateaulaarzen-bruin-m6611m009-o11.html
http://www.shoediscount.be/be_nl/dames/schoenen/laarzen/excellent-laars-cognac-10209573-17.html
http://www.zalando.nl/evita-plateaulaarzen-braun-ev611m008-o11.html
Thx
Guy


----------



## Keane

guy1202 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im just starting wearing high knee boots under pants (bought them second hand),
> but i like to wear them now over pants,
> 
> so im looking for buying some men boots, but its hard to find knee high or overknee boots.
> 
> So is there a big different if you buy women boots (just plain, without decoration)  and wear them (im hetero, but just like high boots)
> Or better go only for the men riding boots, like this?
> https://www.bootsandwoods.nl/artikel/escala+alta+bronce+men;+boots+&+woods
> 
> Also i like the brown more than the black, and whats max allowed high of the heels?
> 
> Can you give your thoughts about this boots? all for over pants if needed?
> http://www.omoda.be/nl/dames/laarze...cognac-lamica-lange-laarzen-ibengy-40933.html
> http://www.zalando.nl/mai-piu-senza-plateaulaarzen-bruin-m6611m009-o11.html
> http://www.shoediscount.be/be_nl/dames/schoenen/laarzen/excellent-laars-cognac-10209573-17.html
> http://www.zalando.nl/evita-plateaulaarzen-braun-ev611m008-o11.html
> Thx
> Guy


Hi Guy,

Bootsandwoods is no doubt the best choice. They have a full range of men's knee high riding and fashion boots. The design looks exotic. Plus there are quite a few positive comments from the previous purchasers. I would say those boots have withstand the test of the market. Although their price may be a little high. For me, as long as it has good quality, it is totally worth it. 

I don't think men should wear women's boots as their designs are too feminism. The forefoot area of women's boots are shorter than men's boots. That makes one's feet look small and slim. Plus the ankle of women's boots are always too narrow. 

You can try different styles of men's knee high boots. My suggestion is, as long as the boot is not engineer/cowboy/motorcycle style, you can always wear suit pants or vintage wool pants with it (pls refer to my earlier post on page 26), especially when you wear riding boots. If the boots are in those style mentioned above. Jeans or leather pants will fit nicely.

Get a pair of boots and start wearing it mate! Share with us pics of your outfit here and let's discuss styles. Let's bring men's knee high boots back in the game!


----------



## alex63

Hi Guy, have you given a look to Runnerbull, an Italian producer of boots for men? You can see at http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/en/


----------



## guy1202

alex63 said:


> Hi Guy, have you given a look to Runnerbull, an Italian producer of boots for men? You can see at http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/en/




Thanks for that site, looks all fantastic boots.

I already notice and wondering why men boots never have zippers, or just at the back of the boots, like the riding boots?
Are zippers at the side only for women boots?


----------



## alex63

looking at boots on line or everywhere, those with zip are generally just for women, but sometimes thare is a zipper also in men boots. Maybe, the zip needs when you want a shaped and contured boot on leg, while men boots are the most larger and straight and do not need zip to wear.


----------



## guy1202

So, could a men wear this boots?

http://www.thefryecompany.com/melissa-otk/d/77624


----------



## junkmail4gra

Yes.  Check my previous posts in this thread!


----------



## Greta_V

Get the riding boots motorcycle cops wear! Those are super sexy on men IMO


----------



## alan key

I wear knee high boots on a daily basis,i buy womens styles with lower or Cuban type heels for daily wear...........no one seems to be bothered by this,i dress as a man otherwise............


----------



## alan key

Keane said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> Bootsandwoods is no doubt the best choice. They have a full range of men's knee high riding and fashion boots. The design looks exotic. Plus there are quite a few positive comments from the previous purchasers. I would say those boots have withstand the test of the market. Although their price may be a little high. For me, as long as it has good quality, it is totally worth it.
> 
> I don't think men should wear women's boots as their designs are too feminism. The forefoot area of women's boots are shorter than men's boots. That makes one's feet look small and slim. Plus the ankle of women's boots are always too narrow.
> 
> You can try different styles of men's knee high boots. My suggestion is, as long as the boot is not engineer/cowboy/motorcycle style, you can always wear suit pants or vintage wool pants with it (pls refer to my earlier post on page 26), especially when you wear riding boots. If the boots are in those style mentioned above. Jeans or leather pants will fit nicely.
> 
> Get a pair of boots and start wearing it mate! Share with us pics of your outfit here and let's discuss styles. Let's bring men's knee high boots back in the game!


 
I disagree,i buy wide fit womens boots because of the lack of choice for men,i like a boot with a slight heel,i don't even think oif them as womens boots but MY BOOTS!


----------



## Keane

alan key said:


> I disagree,i buy wide fit womens boots because of the lack of choice for men,i like a boot with a slight heel,i don't even think oif them as womens boots but MY BOOTS!


I understand your point Alen. Your point is actually true. I like it, I paid for it so its mine. 

What I am saying is modern fashion boots are designed for different genders. Only traditional riding boots, cowboy boots, roper boots has no such different as they are originally designed for men. Nowadays fashion boots are designed for women. In order to emphasis body curve and foot shape of women, the fore foot area of the boots are designed to be more slim and shorter than men's boots, ankle area are designed to be tighter than men's boots. Even if it is wider fit. If men wear women's fashion boots, will make the foot looked smaller and more slim. Will make the men look famine. 

Also, it is true it is lack of choice for men.....


----------



## guy1202

Also I already search the internet, and its seems this the only forum about men wearing boots ( except a dutch site),
So it looks that so little people writing or talking about it, but i think a lot of men want to do it, but just keep it indoors.


Maybe this days try to wear them over jeans, and have a walk in the city.


But its true, women can wear everything from female shoes to real man shoes like combat, catterpilar work boots...
But when we wear something more female, they direct have a wrong thought fron m us, even it isnt.


----------



## alex63

Hi Guy1202, I agree with you: if women wear anything from men clothing no one cares, even better they are cool and fashion, and magazines talk about nice style! If a man wear boots outside trousers, that are not working boots (as policemen), is watched generally at least with curiosity if not worse. Don't mention if you wear overknee boots, also if they are bikers style and without heel! I have tried sometimes to wear, being as normal as possible, but it is not easy because too much people look at you as a weird: nobody told anything, but the glances were too long and enough heavy to bear. Maybe we have to wear often and slowly it could become an everyday look that does not annoy anyone.


----------



## SwedishChef

I think there is one big thing we have to learn from women when it comes to fashion: When ever we wear something we do it just because we like it, not because of other people.


----------



## Pirateboots

SwedishChef said:


> I think there is one big thing we have to learn from women when it comes to fashion: When ever we wear something we do it just because we like it, not because of other people.


 

I fully agree. On the 31th of december my new, second pair of overkneeboots, I talked about before, finaly did arrive, made by Jean Gaborit in France, after an unique design I discussed before with the bootmaker. So in black leather, in real pirate-style, with a cowboy-boot-harness around the heels, four big buckles (5,5 cm high) at the side, gigantic cuffs a bit above knee-level, that can be turned up and fastened then with an even bigger buckle (7 cm high). Especially with this row of buckles they look great. I really LOVE them!

The first comment I earned was of a colleague I came across on the street only two hours after my boots did arrive: great boots, just Wallenstein! The second, of an aunt the day before yesterday: Jesus, Thomas, you've very sturdy boots, just Napoleon!

Well, could be worse.... (smile)


----------



## kett

alex63 said:


> Hi Guy1202, I agree with you: if women wear anything from men clothing no one cares, even better they are cool and fashion, and magazines talk about nice style! If a man wear boots outside trousers, that are not working boots (as policemen), is watched generally at least with curiosity if not worse. Don't mention if you wear overknee boots, also if they are bikers style and without heel! I have tried sometimes to wear, being as normal as possible, but it is not easy because too much people look at you as a weird: nobody told anything, but the glances were too long and enough heavy to bear. Maybe we have to wear often and slowly it could become an everyday look that does not annoy anyone.



This.

I think it stems from the fact that most western societies see femininity as a weakness and masculinity as superior. I think it is getting better, but there is still an element of that underneath our attitudes. In other words, it's fine to be a boy but to be a girl is weak. Hopefully society will grow up and change our attitudes, but until then, much respect for the people out there willing to challenge our notions of traditional gender expectations.


----------



## Laars

Keane said:


> Guys, please let me know what do you think.


Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## SwedishChef

guy1202 said:


> Also I already search the internet, and its seems this the only forum about men wearing boots ( except a dutch site),
> 
> Maybe this days try to wear them over jeans, and have a walk in the city.
> .



Just some weks ago I founded a group on facebook called Tall Boots in Men's Fashion, and since then almost every day this group gets new members. So it seems to be an interesting topic for some people.


----------



## guy1202

Hi,
After receiving mine 42 Escala Alta Bronce Men from BW
https://www.bootsandwoods.nl/artikel/escala+alta+bronce+men;+boots+&+woods

I decided to walk around in mine city (in Belgium), jeans over boots,
but after a small time i decided to have a walk jeans inside boots, and surprisingly, i had not so many attention like i thought i would have.

So the last week, i walked everyday in the city with the boots, jeans inside, jsut like you walking around in normal choes.

Also bought some jeans slim sizes, in different colors, and they work nice with them.

So now the next step is to find some nice overknee boots, prefer black.
I thought 1 like this would be nice and looking fantastic:
http://www.omoda.be/nl/dames/laarze...a/zwarte-lamica-lange-laarzen-kisa-40924.html
https://www.freddelabretoniere.com/en/ladies/boots/ariane-boot-2
http://www.duoboots.com/ladies-boot...oboots.com/ladies-boots/black-leather/edra/d/

Which do you prefer?
Or if you have some other sites for nice boots, always welcome 

Regards
Guy


----------



## guy1202

SwedishChef said:


> Just some weks ago I founded a group on facebook called Tall Boots in Men's Fashion, and since then almost every day this group gets new members. So it seems to be an interesting topic for some people.


I joined, thx for invite


----------



## guy1202

kett said:


> This.
> 
> I think it stems from the fact that most western societies see femininity as a weakness and masculinity as superior. I think it is getting better, but there is still an element of that underneath our attitudes. In other words, it's fine to be a boy but to be a girl is weak. Hopefully society will grow up and change our attitudes, but until then, much respect for the people out there willing to challenge our notions of traditional gender expectations.



Thats true,
But its nice, some people (men and women) are watching you; look to you, than down, back to you and passing by and thinking by them self, 
"He have the courage to wear that, but i would like it too" or
"I would like that mine husband also wear this kind of boots"


----------



## alex63

guy1202 said:


> Hi,
> After receiving mine 42 Escala Alta Bronce Men from BW
> https://www.bootsandwoods.nl/artikel/escala+alta+bronce+men;+boots+&+woods
> 
> I decided to walk around in mine city (in Belgium), jeans over boots,
> but after a small time i decided to have a walk jeans inside boots, and surprisingly, i had not so many attention like i thought i would have.
> 
> So the last week, i walked everyday in the city with the boots, jeans inside, jsut like you walking around in normal choes.
> 
> Also bought some jeans slim sizes, in different colors, and they work nice with them.
> 
> So now the next step is to find some nice overknee boots, prefer black.
> I thought 1 like this would be nice and looking fantastic:
> http://www.omoda.be/nl/dames/laarze...a/zwarte-lamica-lange-laarzen-kisa-40924.html
> https://www.freddelabretoniere.com/en/ladies/boots/ariane-boot-2
> http://www.duoboots.com/ladies-boot...oboots.com/ladies-boots/black-leather/edra/d/
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> Or if you have some other sites for nice boots, always welcome
> 
> Regards
> Guy




Hi Guy, the boots you shown here in links are very nice, but they are all female boots, so they have a female shape of foot and leg. I like them very much, but I have a size that cannot buy them (or buy in not standard sizes, that cost too much). There are some man boots on the net, sure not a lot as female boots, also overkenee; many are cheap chinese ones, I got one pair some time ago and they were in poor pig leather (or another pair in PU man made material), and with fabric lining, nice to wear but not very fine to touch and see. Best are French, Italian or American boots in real leather, with typical scent, sure more expensive but better.


----------



## guy1202

alex63 said:


> Hi Guy, the boots you shown here in links are very nice, but they are all female boots, so they have a female shape of foot and leg. I like them very much, but I have a size that cannot buy them (or buy in not standard sizes, that cost too much). There are some man boots on the net, sure not a lot as female boots, also overkenee; many are cheap chinese ones, I got one pair some time ago and they were in poor pig leather (or another pair in PU man made material), and with fabric lining, nice to wear but not very fine to touch and see. Best are French, Italian or American boots in real leather, with typical scent, sure more expensive but better.



And do you have some sites about this French, Italian or US boots?


----------



## alex63

guy1202 said:


> And do you have some sites about this French, Italian or US boots?



Get a look to some of these web sites
https://www.stompersboots.com/   one of biggest boost seller in Usa
http://jean-gaborit.com/fr/  one of oldest french boots maker
http://www.chippewaboots.com/  one of most famous boots maker of Usa
http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/it/  an italian producer


----------



## guy1202

alex63 said:


> Hi Guy, the boots you shown here in links are very nice, but they are all female boots, so they have a female shape of foot and leg. I like them very much, but I have a size that cannot buy them (or buy in not standard sizes, that cost too much). There are some man boots on the net, sure not a lot as female boots, also overkenee; many are cheap chinese ones, I got one pair some time ago and they were in poor pig leather (or another pair in PU man made material), and with fabric lining, nice to wear but not very fine to touch and see. Best are French, Italian or American boots in real leather, with typical scent, sure more expensive but better.



Before i bought some second hand female boots, 42 size (mine size),
adn they fit well, the width, also the calf of the boots where fine,
its only feels tight, but i like it that you feel the boots around your feet and leg.
I just dont like boots with a too wide calf.

Only problem i have, is that people will see the differents between women and men boots.


----------



## SwedishChef

kett said:


> This.
> 
> I think it stems from the fact that most western societies see femininity as a weakness and masculinity as superior. I think it is getting better, but there is still an element of that underneath our attitudes. In other words, it's fine to be a boy but to be a girl is weak. Hopefully society will grow up and change our attitudes, but until then, much respect for the people out there willing to challenge our notions of traditional gender expectations.



Talking about other people's reactions ... n my last blog post a friend of mine describes some interesting experiences with his boots ,,,,


----------



## Pirateboots

alex63 said:


> Get a look to some of these web sites
> https://www.stompersboots.com/ one of biggest boost seller in Usa
> http://jean-gaborit.com/fr/ one of oldest french boots maker
> http://www.chippewaboots.com/ one of most famous boots maker of Usa
> http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/it/ an italian producer


 
Don't forget the sendra boots, cowboyboots made in Spain. They offer several overknee models special made for men that are elegant and very masculine at the same time.


----------



## Pirateboots

SwedishChef said:


> Talking about other people's reactions ... xxx a friend of mine describes some interesting experiences with his boots ,,,,


 
I read your blog, indeed very interesting experiences. I have those myselve too. I do since two months now wear overknee boots - although as I am very, very happy with them, immediately as a daily standard too (the Sendra cowboy boots I bought in Germany mid novenmber, or the even highher and because of the big cuffs and big four shining buckles more eye-catching Jean Gaborit pirateboots, made after a unique deseign for me in Paris that arrived at the last day of december) - so people still have to get adjusted to that fact.

But since a lot of years I mostly wear a cowboyhood, and I am motsly recognized and rembered by that. When there in Oktober was a big party at the Amsterdam Rijksmuseum, everhybody knew who I was because of my hat, and people because of my hat swa that I was there already from far away and came to me to shake hands. So I suppose that within a few months, I will not only be 'the guy with the hat', but  'the guy with the hat and the high boots'.


----------



## alex63

Pirateboots said:


> Don't forget the sendra boots, cowboyboots made in Spain. They offer several overknee models special made for men that are elegant and very masculine at the same time.



Yes, I know Sendra, it is one of the most famous brand in boots. 
Due the impossibility to remember all, I wrote also the very helpful link of hotboots web site where are shown almost all the boots manufacturers worldwide, a source of many interesting informations.


----------



## Pirateboots

Hi, here's a first pic of me wearing my great new boots at a reception in Amsterdam, I hope you like it. Its not a very good pic (and the belts and buckles at the sides aren't visible), but I hope it gives already an impression.
A Dutch tailor will make a leather-jacket in Musketeerstyle (like in the famous film) that fits to them
I already ordered at an internetshop a Musketeerhat, which will arrive in a few days. 
Still wearing them nearly everyday, my environment now meanwhile is getting used to the fact hat I 'of course' wear 'always' real pirateboots with big silver buckles (or my overknee-cowboyboots).
I still earn regularly positive comments from people who see me with them for the first time, and already had two women and two men who asked me for permission to touch the big cuffs!


----------



## bluewinds

This is a pic of me in my smart riding wear


What do the women on here think?


http://s1.postimg.org/ll1b2bj27/b11.jpg


----------



## alex63

Pirateboots said:


> Hi, here's a first pic of me wearing my great new boots at a reception in Amsterdam, I hope you like it. Its not a very good pic (and the belts and buckles at the sides aren't visible), but I hope it gives already an impression.
> A Dutch tailor will make a leather-jacket in Musketeerstyle (like in the famous film) that fits to them
> I already ordered at an internetshop a Musketeerhat, which will arrive in a few days.
> Still wearing them nearly everyday, my environment now meanwhile is getting used to the fact hat I 'of course' wear 'always' real pirateboots with big silver buckles (or my overknee-cowboyboots).
> I still earn regularly positive comments from people who see me with them for the first time, and already had two women and two men who asked me for permission to touch the big cuffs!



Hi Pirateboots, very nice boots, despite the not very good pic, and very cool post. Some days ago I wore my new overknee boots outside, driving and stopping in motorway gas station and then eating a fast meal, nobody seemed to care and I was very happy to wear them in public. I did not get any comments, just some glances. But it is still to early to wear everyday. Other day, I wore my biker style boots to knee over the jeans and also in a supermarket, but really it was absolutely natural, nobody looked at me differently, and I got more confidence!


----------



## Pirateboots

alex63 said:


> Hi Pirateboots, very nice boots, despite the not very good pic, and very cool post. Some days ago I wore my new overknee boots outside, driving and stopping in motorway gas station and then eating a fast meal, nobody seemed to care and I was very happy to wear them in public. I did not get any comments, just some glances. But it is still to early to wear everyday. Other day, I wore my biker style boots to knee over the jeans and also in a supermarket, but really it was absolutely natural, nobody looked at me differently, and I got more confidence!


Hi Alex, go ahead! I understand your hesitations very well, as I also had them at the start. But I survived it and you will too. Gor centuries the most masculine men have worn overkneweboots as something absolutely normal and natural. Only by wearing overknee-boots as a man everyday we can make it normal and absolutely natural for a man to wear overknee-boots everyday again, without the necessity to have a special functional 'reason' for it. 

Just wear them and you too will become the guy that 'of course' always wears overkneeboots! And I meanwhile have some right to say so (smile)


----------



## viness

This is how I love to walk around London.  Hope the pic comes through alright


----------



## viness

Another one of me in London in my tan boots.


----------



## SwedishChef

Although it was already two mmonths ago - some days the weather here is still the same we has at the end of April, wher this outfit of mine was just perfect:

http://justthewayiammyself.com/2015/04/outfit-vacation/


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> Although it was already two mmonths ago - some days the weather here is still the same we has at the end of April, wher this outfit of mine was just perfect:
> 
> http://justthewayiammyself.com/2015/04/outfit-vacation/



Very nice, SwedishChef!


----------



## Laars

Alex575 said:


> Very nice, SwedishChef!


Looks very good!


----------



## SwedishChef

I'm glad you like it


----------



## SwedishChef

Some days ago I found this look ...
berlinbootsblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/fernando-berlin-picture-contest-2015-6.jpg


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> Some days ago I found this look ...
> berlinbootsblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/fernando-berlin-picture-contest-2015-6.jpg



Those are nice!


----------



## alex63

what about this photogallery of Runnerbull biker style boots? Do you like them?

http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/it/photo-gallery/53-photogallery-biker-range-boots


----------



## SwedishChef

I cannot tell if I like them or not, bacause for me it not only about just the boots, but the boots in a fashion context. So to tell if I like them or not I have to see the full person - the complete look.


----------



## alex63

I agree Swedishchef, we did that photos just to show the boots, it is not a fashion photoshooting.

I'll try to do some more photos with the boots and full person


----------



## SwedishChef

alex63 said:


> I'll try to do some more photos with the boots and full person



I look forward to it 

In teh meantime I try to add some more outfits on my blog - also containing tall boots.


----------



## alexgh

tall boots paired in a new outfit with jeans and a black shirt 


http://images2.chictopia.com/photos...s-blue-mad-jeans-navy-coolcat-sweater_400.jpg


----------



## guy1202

alexgh said:


> tall boots paired in a new outfit with jeans and a black shirt
> 
> 
> http://images2.chictopia.com/photos...s-blue-mad-jeans-navy-coolcat-sweater_400.jpg




The image dont get showed.


----------



## guy1202

alex63 said:


> what about this photogallery of Runnerbull biker style boots? Do you like them?
> 
> http://www.runnerbull.com/index.php/it/photo-gallery/53-photogallery-biker-range-boots



I going to order this week some of this boots:
http://www.runnerbullusa.net/road.html

Just dont know with color to take.


----------



## Alex575

guy1202 said:


> I going to order this week some of this boots:
> http://www.runnerbullusa.net/road.html
> 
> Just dont know with color to take.



Those are nice. Take pics when you get them.


----------



## luyao123

Keane said:


> I don't see any problem of wearing tall boots. As long as those boots fit other accessories. I traveled to Beijing, China, this December and wore a pair of tall riding boots.
> View attachment 2830020
> 
> View attachment 2830021



Hmm... I am actually curious about people's reaction in Beijing. Did that suddenly make you an eye-catcher or everything was just as usual?


----------



## SwedishChef

luyao123 said:


> Hmm... I am actually curious about people's reaction in Beijing. Did that suddenly make you an eye-catcher or everything was just as usual?



I cannot talk about Beijing, but Nanjing last December, when I wore brown equestrian style boots during a sightseeing trip. I felt absolutely comfy - by the way, I cannot distiguish if the possible eyecather were the boots or just the guy from Europe


----------



## luyao123

SwedishChef said:


> I cannot talk about Beijing, but Nanjing last December, when I wore brown equestrian style boots during a sightseeing trip. I felt absolutely comfy - by the way, I cannot distiguish if the possible eyecather were the boots or just the guy from Europe



Maybe both, haha. Nice pictures, by the way. Chinese people are still rather traditional so I would say that even if they do not judge about men in boots, they won't really wear that outfit. Still a long way to go.


----------



## alex63

I sometime wear my boots over the jeans and I have to say that almost nobody seem to care, just some curios glances when I wore the overknee pair, but actually probably it is more an our worry because I tried to wear also with a person who knows me very well and he simply did not notice! I had to point out him to boots I was wearing, but he simply smiled and said nice! Nothing more happened! So, I'm getting everyday some more self confidence, and it is the real key to wear what do you like without thinking to others.


----------



## alex63

the next boots I would like


----------



## luyao123

alex63 said:


> the next boots I would like



Nice boots!

Btw, I'm still not familiar with the working environment in Western society. Is it appropriate to wear knee high boots or over the knee boots to work (like, regular company office worker)?


----------



## SwedishChef

it really depends ...
For some it is okay, not for others - for the company I work I don't know because when I wear tall boots (or any other shoes) - I change to some comfy loafers which are under my desk.
A friend of mine wears his boots all day - here you can read more about it ...


----------



## alex63

Yes, it is true, it all depends but anyway for men in Europe is not easy wear tall boots outside pants. No matter if who wears boots does it for work or sports, as policemen, riders (horse or bike), but if you wear in the everyday life is not so approved by the people, and you can get some too curios glances or, worse, (luckily it does not happen almost never), some bad comments.


----------



## Laars

Hello,

Bought these Gucci men's riding boots last week. Already received them and walking on them.

http://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/m...strian-collection-mens-boot-p-353820BLM001000


----------



## Alex575

Laars said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bought these Gucci men's riding boots last week. Already received them and walking on them.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/m...strian-collection-mens-boot-p-353820BLM001000



Those are nice, Laars! Do they come above the knee? And are they comfortable?


----------



## SwedishChef

What do you think about these looks from Paris Fashion Week Fall 2016/17?

http://nowfashion.com/balmain-menswear-fall-winter-2016-paris-17774

http://nowfashion.com/dirk-bikkembergs-menswear-fall-winter-2016-milan-17585


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> What do you think about these looks from Paris Fashion Week Fall 2016/17?
> 
> http://nowfashion.com/balmain-menswear-fall-winter-2016-paris-17774
> 
> http://nowfashion.com/dirk-bikkembergs-menswear-fall-winter-2016-milan-17585



I like some of the looks. On the top link it looks like some of the boots aren't really tall boots but some kind of covering like spats to make them appear taller. That's what it looks when I clicked on the "up close" pictures.

I like the looks on the bottom link.


----------



## HKPanda

I like wearing women knee high boots too. I wear it everyday under my pants to work. It seems so normal as I have wearing boots for work few years. I wear shaft around 16-17 inches, 1 inches heels and 15 inches boots opening.
If it is raining or the weather is too cold, I will wear my Hunter rain boots or Aigle riding boots over my pants.
Male boots seems heavy, not comfortable and not good looking as female. 
I want to try to wear over the knee boots to work. Did anyone try this before?


----------



## alex63

What about this nice photo with my bike in the garden?


----------



## Alex575

alex63 said:


> What about this nice photo with my bike in the garden?
> View attachment 3291512



Very nice. What brand are they and how high is the boot shaft?


----------



## alex63

Alex575 said:


> Very nice. What brand are they and how high is the boot shaft?


they are Runnerbull from Italy, and the shaft is about 41 cm tall


----------



## Greys0n

I like knee-high boots but not on a man. As for me it looks weird. My bf wears high-top boots and I like such style.


----------



## SwedishChef

Maybe it looks just waird because it is just uncommon?
Anyway, did somebody notice Balencieaga's first menswear colection?


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> Maybe it looks just waird because it is just uncommon?
> Anyway, did somebody notice Balencieaga's first menswear colection?



I like those boots! They look like platform boots from the 70s.


----------



## Boot Lover

HKPanda said:


> I like wearing women knee high boots too. I wear it everyday under my pants to work. It seems so normal as I have wearing boots for work few years. I wear shaft around 16-17 inches, 1 inches heels and 15 inches boots opening.
> If it is raining or the weather is too cold, I will wear my Hunter rain boots or Aigle riding boots over my pants.
> Male boots seems heavy, not comfortable and not good looking as female.
> I want to try to wear over the knee boots to work. Did anyone try this before?


I wore knee-high boots to work last winter and I plan to wear my OTKs at work when the weather get cooler.


----------



## SwedishChef

HKPanda said:


> I like wearing women knee high boots too. I wear it everyday under my pants to work. It seems so normal as I have wearing boots for work few years. I wear shaft around 16-17 inches, 1 inches heels and 15 inches boots opening.
> If it is raining or the weather is too cold, I will wear my Hunter rain boots or Aigle riding boots over my pants.
> Male boots seems heavy, not comfortable and not good looking as female.
> I want to try to wear over the knee boots to work. Did anyone try this before?



I also wear tall boost every day (you can find several examples on my blog), but I never wear them under my pants as it does not make sense for me at all.
Hopefully you are not intending to wear the OTKs also under your pants.


----------



## alex63

I always liked the tall boots cavalier knight style, now I got one pair new in brown for winter, altrough the climate here is not so cold


----------



## twin-fun

alex63 said:


> I always liked the tall boots cavalier knight style, now I got one pair new in brown for winter, altrough the climate here is not so cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521006


Very dashing!


----------



## kbell

If you are comfortable wearing them, go for it!
I've personally never seen guys wearing them around here unless:
A) they're fishing (wellies)
B) they're dressed up like Santa for Christmas


----------



## Alex575

SwedishChef said:


> Maybe it looks just waird because it is just uncommon?
> Anyway, did somebody notice Balencieaga's first menswear colection?


I wrote to Balenciaga's USA site because I don't see those men's boots anywhere and they didn't know what I was talking about! This was a few months ago and they even showed them on the website with pics from this fashion show and they still acted dumb. LOL. Oh well knowing BAL they would probably cost about few grand anyway.


----------



## SwedishChef

Just got these boos few days ago: 
http://justthewayiammyself.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/11101945lv_14_f-462x588.jpg


----------



## Philip Taylor

I have just joined this forum. I am a slim very heterosexual 60 year old man who looks younger than my age and who regularly goes out in public in tight skinny jeans with my leather OTK 4" heeled boots outside of my jeans. I have several pairs of boots in this style and go out in which ever take my fancy. I live in Spain and they are more open minded than UK. Although in Mojacar there is a lot of English here. But I am my own person and don't give a **** about their opinions. I used to wear these boots over my leather trousers when I went out on my Harley Davidson motor bike. Some of the women bikers loved the way I looked. My moto is "Be who you want to be, not what other people would want you to be".


----------



## Philip Taylor

Hi. Many thanks for liking my comments on my boots. It is very much appreciated. Phil.


----------



## SwedishChef

Regarding men wearing OTK boots I found an quite intersting article:
http://www.bestbootlooks.com/tall-b...over-the-knee-boots-how-do-we-feel-about-that


----------



## Petey cream puff

I wore knee high boots with leggings to my massage along with panties/bra under my women's turtleneck sweater along with purse that my massuse sold me. She loved wraparound scarve I had and was going to buy it before I did. She said when2 girls get together they do fun girlish things and said it would've good for me to do this. She said wearing women's clothes is who I am and I shouldn't change. She said we will go shopping for women's slacks/tops out of town so no one I know will see me. She also has lipsticks for me to try and keep as we were going to dongnispast Friday but she had owners sndeill do it this coming Friday.


----------



## BootFan

View media item 2565Please give your feedback on the above image.

Thanks.
The BootFan.


----------



## SwedishChef

I'm sorry but I cannot see any pictures.


----------



## Alex575

BootFan said:


> View media item 2565Please give your feedback on the above image.
> 
> Thanks.
> The BootFan.


They look great! I like the buckle strap around the bottom. Do they zip up or pull on? At first I couldn't see the picture either until I logged in and then I see it. Who are the boots by? I also like the shape of the foot part of the boot.


----------



## BootFan

SwedishChef said:


> I'm sorry but I cannot see any pictures.


As @Alex575 said,you need to be logged in to view the image.



Alex575 said:


> They look great! I like the buckle strap around the bottom. Do they zip up or pull on? At first I couldn't see the picture either until I logged in and then I see it. Who are the boots by? I also like the shape of the foot part of the boot.


Thank You!!
They zip up.
I bought them from aliexpress.com.They are still available:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201.../1013905153.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.I6E07u
Note that they are not actually branded but appear to be of good quality.Also,the very same pattern is available from several sellers at widely differing rates so it might be beneficial to explore the site.

The BootFan.


----------



## Alex575

BootFan said:


> As @Alex575 said,you need to be logged in to view the image.
> 
> 
> Thank You!!
> They zip up.
> I bought them from aliexpress.com.They are still available:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201.../1013905153.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.I6E07u
> Note that they are not actually branded but appear to be of good quality.Also,the very same pattern is available from several sellers at widely differing rates so it might be beneficial to explore the site.
> 
> The BootFan.


Thanks for the link Boot Fan.


----------



## S.W_Bros

Hey guys, I've been watching this post since the beginning as I was always curious about whether I should take the plunge myself...





It took me 4 years until I finally decided to take the plunge on these bad boys. Now I've made my contribution, I hope you like them! 

EDIT: these are Gladiator 20-eye lace up boots if you are curious yourselves as to what they are!!


----------



## Brigitte031

S.W_Bros said:


> Hey guys, I've been watching this post since the beginning as I was always curious about whether I should take the plunge myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 4 years until I finally decided to take the plunge on these bad boys. Now I've made my contribution, I hope you like them!
> 
> EDIT: these are Gladiator 20-eye lace up boots if you are curious yourselves as to what they are!!



These look great! I love the lace-up detail. Looks kinda bada**. I personally have only come across this thread a few times and haven't followed along the whole way through but...! I've really enjoyed seeing the style pairings.

This may have been said but I'm sure men wore high up boots in years of the past and just because they are not in common fashion now is no reason not to just wear what you like!! [emoji4]


----------



## Alex575

S.W_Bros said:


> Hey guys, I've been watching this post since the beginning as I was always curious about whether I should take the plunge myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 4 years until I finally decided to take the plunge on these bad boys. Now I've made my contribution, I hope you like them!
> 
> EDIT: these are Gladiator 20-eye lace up boots if you are curious yourselves as to what they are!!



Nice! They look great on you. I had a pair like that but I had to get rid of them because the lacing was too much for me to deal with! And even then I would've kept them because they looked so raunchy and cool but the right boot had a formed a crease just above and behind my right ankle so if I wore them for extended periods of time it would rub and start to hurt. But I really liked the look of those boots!


----------



## SwedishChef

Yesterday I found this article about a guy wearing tal boots in Berlin and how people react:
http://bestbootlooks.com/2017/11/16/when-in-berlin/


----------



## Marcb

Hi guys!

I'm new here and happy to have find this blog that has been living for the last 5 years at last.

I would like to have your feedback on this boots that i would like to have :

http://www.wideshaftboot.com/ros-hommerson-womens-francine-flat-boot-black-leather-p-2389.html

I'm not sure they're still available.

I work in a high school and i wonder what could be the reaction from teenager to see a 45 years old men with slim jeans tuck in those boots.

Thanks for your reply!

Marc


----------



## SwedishChef

Hi Marc,
those boots look great and combined with the right pieces they can complement an amazing look.
Regarding your question on wearing the boots, I'd like to tell you a little thing which happened last year when one of my colleagues saw me wearing tall boots for the first time:
He somehow wanted to say something funny and asked if I came to the office by horse and where it would be now. I just looked at him questioning and told him that it is not just one horse, but 170 (meaning the horse power of my car's engine). Since then there was no further remark or anything else.
So in my opinion it will be no problem if you are quick at repartee from the very beginning and are able to be above such things.
But anyway, if you do not try it you will never know. So just do it walk the catwalk of your life in your boots (and be happy about your warm and dry feet).


----------



## Marcb

SwedishChef said:


> Hi Marc,
> those boots look great and combined with the right pieces they can complement an amazing look.
> Regarding your question on wearing the boots, I'd like to tell you a little thing which happened last year when one of my colleagues saw me wearing tall boots for the first time:
> He somehow wanted to say something funny and asked if I came to the office by horse and where it would be now. I just looked at him questioning and told him that it is not just one horse, but 170 (meaning the horse power of my car's engine). Since then there was no further remark or anything else.
> So in my opinion it will be no problem if you are quick at repartee from the very beginning and are able to be above such things.
> But anyway, if you do not try it you will never know. So just do it walk the catwalk of your life in your boots (and be happy about your warm and dry feet).



Thank you for your feedback, i will keep you inform.  I'm waiting to know if they're still available.

I need size 11 in women size but my main problem is the width.  I need extra wide and is also difficult for me to find guy shoes or boots that fit me.

I'm questionning my self to know if a extra wide for women is the same as for men.

Last thing, i live in Montréal Canada and i have to buy online cause the boots i've seen are in New York.

I will have to see their return policy.

Have a great Holiday season!

Marc


----------



## Alex575

Marcb said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm new here and happy to have find this blog that has been living for the last 5 years at last.
> 
> I would like to have your feedback on this boots that i would like to have :
> 
> http://www.wideshaftboot.com/ros-hommerson-womens-francine-flat-boot-black-leather-p-2389.html
> 
> I'm not sure they're still available.
> 
> I work in a high school and i wonder what could be the reaction from teenager to see a 45 years old men with slim jeans tuck in those boots.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Marc


They look nice. I hope you can get them and that they fit comfortably. You might start a new trend at your school.


----------



## Marcb

Alex575 said:


> They look nice. I hope you can get them and that they fit comfortably. You might start a new trend at your school.


Hi Alex, 

I've seen your pictures with high boots next to your moto. You rock them well =)

Do you put your boots out in public and if yes, how do you feel and what's the people reactions?

Thanks!

Marc


----------



## Marcb

Here's a video of those boots :


----------



## Alex575

Hi Marcb,

LOL, that's a different Alex.


----------



## Mountain Man

Hi.
I'm really glad to have found this discussion! I'm a 49 year-old married man who has been into knee high leather boots for a very long time. Initially, I made my wife presents of various riding style knee boots over the years; she loves them and looks fantastic in them.
We both learned to ride 20 years ago, for which purpose I bought myself a pair of long black leather riding boots. Wearing them felt fantastic; I kept them highly polished and they looked really smart with cream jodhpurs. After each ride, I came to enjoy doing our grocery shopping still dressed in riding clothes before going home. No negative reactions were experienced, and with the rise of e-commerce and eBay in particular, I was able to move easily on to buying more long boots for everyday wear.
I started with calf- length pull on leather boots from Ralph Lauren, Dior and Gucci, wore these with skinny and slim jeans tucked in- including to the office on 'dress down' days. Again, no negative comments were received. This made me grow in confidence to wear what I want, not what others feel I should wear!
I still wear these boots, but now have the confidence to wear (and feel great in) knee length riding boots in public as part of my normal casual attire. My style is sort of vaguely steampunk/ vintage military anyhow.

NB- all  my boots are designed to be men's boots, and sold as such. I an add some pictures if anyone is interested. Tall boots meant for guys are out there!


----------



## Marcb

Mountain Man said:


> Hi.
> I'm really glad to have found this discussion! I'm a 49 year-old married man who has been into knee high leather boots for a very long time. Initially, I made my wife presents of various riding style knee boots over the years; she loves them and looks fantastic in them.
> We both learned to ride 20 years ago, for which purpose I bought myself a pair of long black leather riding boots. Wearing them felt fantastic; I kept them highly polished and they looked really smart with cream jodhpurs. After each ride, I came to enjoy doing our grocery shopping still dressed in riding clothes before going home. No negative reactions were experienced, and with the rise of e-commerce and eBay in particular, I was able to move easily on to buying more long boots for everyday wear.
> I started with calf- length pull on leather boots from Ralph Lauren, Dior and Gucci, wore these with skinny and slim jeans tucked in- including to the office on 'dress down' days. Again, no negative comments were received. This made me grow in confidence to wear what I want, not what others feel I should wear!
> I still wear these boots, but now have the confidence to wear (and feel great in) knee length riding boots in public as part of my normal casual attire. My style is sort of vaguely steampunk/ vintage military anyhow.
> 
> NB- all  my boots are designed to be men's boots, and sold as such. I an add some pictures if anyone is interested. Tall boots meant for guys are out there!



Hi MM,

Thanks for your share.  I would like to see some pictures if possible.

Have a great Holiday season!

Marc


----------



## Marcb

Hi guys!

I've just discover a great avenue for us boot lover.

Renaissance boots are awesome.

We can find man boots with class and style.

I love those boots :

http://www.pearsonsrenaissanceshoppe.com/dartagnan-boots.html

They're also a lot of other model.

I imagine wearing those boots inside my slim jean.  Maybe i could wear a medieval look shirt and the look could be awesome :

http://www.darkknightarmoury.com/c-147-mens-medieval-jerkins-tunics.aspx

http://www.darkknightarmoury.com/c-147-mens-medieval-jerkins-tunics.aspx?pagesize=2000&pagenum=1&ob=

It's so funny to have found the Renaissance style called the darknight.

I've finally found on to wear what i want.

Renaissance man where very stylish and masculin.

For today's man this style is more feminine.

But at least, those clothes are made to fit's men and look more masculine than today's women clothe.

So i imagine my self starting to look up for medieval clothes and boots and start to create my own hybrid modern renaissance look.

Have a nice Holiday season everyone!

Marc


----------



## Mountain Man

Marcb said:


> Hi MM,
> 
> Thanks for your share.  I would like to see some pictures if possible.
> 
> Have a great Holiday season!
> 
> Marc



Here I am out for a walk this afternoon in my tan leather riding boots.
MM


----------



## Alex575

Marcb said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just discover a great avenue for us boot lover.
> 
> Renaissance boots are awesome.
> 
> We can find man boots with class and style.
> 
> I love those boots :
> 
> http://www.pearsonsrenaissanceshoppe.com/dartagnan-boots.html



Those look cool but are they for everyday wear or are they just made for special occasions like costumed parties and such? I've always wondered about shoes/boots that are made for costume wear and if they would be strong enough to wear daily?




Mountain Man said:


> Here I am out for a walk this afternoon in my tan leather riding boots.
> MM
> View attachment 3916225



Mountain Man, those are very nice. And they look comfortable too. If I understand your previous post you are the designer of these boots?


----------



## Mountain Man

Thanks. I love them. They are obtainable on eBay, from Mux Leather. Made to suit measurements.


----------



## SwedishChef

Today's look while walking around wearing my navy color boots.


----------



## Mountain Man

Those are really nice!


----------



## Astros

I have a pair of knee high Danish Duckfeet boots model name Vejle - i love them for their quality and durability. They are sold unisex (www.duckfeet.dk) on the picture i am on a walk in the forest with my dog - in winter i only wear my boots


----------



## SwedishChef

Beautiful boots!


----------



## BootFan

A beautiful pair of grey knee boots for men is available at aliexpress.com
Link to page.


----------



## Marcb

Hi Guy!

I would like to have your point of a view on this pair of of boots :

https://www.healthyfeetstore.com/pw-minor-currant-boot-womens.html

Would you see a guy with a pair of skinny jeans in those boots?

Thanks!


----------



## SwedishChef

It might work, but for me it is difficult to imagine, especially if you want to wear them over your pants (the other way would be much easier, of course).
Regarding the grey boots I have to confess that I really like the colour and the overall style - anyway, as I already own a grey pair so actually I think one grey pair is sufficient in my closet between my various  black, brown, beige, navy and also red boots, which became one of my favourite pairs during the last winter. To me wearing colourful looks is a great way to contrast to the grey days we have outside, and because I also love monochrome outfits I sometimes wear an outfit like this:
http://justthewayiammyself.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/all-red-look.jpg


----------



## SwedishChef

I decided to close my blog due to the GDPR, so most previous links are no longer working. Regarding the one in the ladt post please look at https://1drv.ms/u/s!AnZDH-OIYbZAmBHi8MuRvSxti9FB.


----------



## adriank95

Hey! I'm a guy from germany who loves wearing high boots. Since one year now I'm wearing boots on cold days and I'm feeling fantastic. With warm feets and legs winters are much more comfortable 
I added a picture of me of a warmer day in last winter. Got an instagram account where I'm posting pictures of outfits with high boots frequently.


----------



## Mertt

It's feels special to be joining to a thread that is 10 years old now ! ) But the subject is still fresh and will be fresh until tall boots in men's fashion is a norm some time in the future.

I am in to tall boots since my childhood and I do wear over the knee boots and knee boots casually for the last 20 years.
I got lots of compliment in all those years and I encourage any guy who is hesitant about wearing his boots in public.

Here are a few of my photos in my boots:
I'd like to hear your comments


----------



## BootFan

adriank95 said:


> Got an instagram account where I'm posting pictures of outfits with high boots frequently.


Please provide your exact instagram ID.
Thnx


----------



## adriank95

BootFan said:


> Please provide your exact instagram ID.
> Thnx


Hey! My Instagram-ID is @adiknapik


----------



## vrams

Keane said:


> I don't see any problem of wearing tall boots. As long as those boots fit other accessories. I traveled to Beijing, China, this December and wore a pair of tall riding boots.
> View attachment 2830020
> 
> View attachment 2830021



This is so damn cool infact gorgeous!


----------



## SwedishChef

I just had a look at the pictures from runway collections for next winter and found this beautiful collection from Billionaire:
https://nowfashion.com/billionaire-menswear-fall-winter-2019-milan-26392


----------



## SwedishChef

Also DAKS showed some very nice looks:


----------



## SwedishChef

Having a look at the actual collections from Milan I could spam you with great looks, e.g.from Etro, Dolce and Gabbana, and more ...


----------



## SwedishChef

From time to time I read some articles about boot fashion in summer. 

As we exceeded the 30°C today I'd like to askif you guys are wearing tall boots during summer? 
Personally I wear mine only from fall to spring.


----------

